# New Jersey 2014/2015



## gutter21

Predictions for this season???


----------



## carrfamily01

let it snow let it snow LET IT SNOW!


----------



## mkwl

Bring it on! I hope get get slammed again this winter! payup


----------



## lilsteve08

Heard it's going to be a brutal winter from many people, heard snow end of September, definitely don't need a wet fall, but plenty of white gold like last year....NNJ


----------



## Mike_C

lilsteve08;1832369 said:


> Heard it's going to be a brutal winter from many people, heard snow end of September, definitely don't need a wet fall, but plenty of white gold like last year....NNJ


September? :laughing: Now they're really getting carried away with the BS forecasting


----------



## gman2310

Already got load of salt. Ordering calcium in next week. Apparently calcium is going to be hard to get this year.


----------



## to_buy

Early snow will mean downed power lines, get the chainsaws and generators ready


----------



## blk90s13

Checking in, it better snow cats and dogs this year I bought a second plow truck !


working on getting both trucks ready now, switching from Meyer to Western finally moving up in the world lmao 


Good to see everyone back again, hope we all make lots of money this snow season.


----------



## gman2310

Has anyone else gotten prices for calcium chloride? Peladow seems hard to get. Ended up ordering a trailer of John Deere Orange Ice Melter Plus, ended up being $11.03 a bag if you order before Oct 1.


----------



## mikeyd915

gman2310;1835759 said:


> Has anyone else gotten prices for calcium chloride? Peladow seems hard to get. Ended up ordering a trailer of John Deere Orange Ice Melter Plus, ended up being $11.03 a bag if you order before Oct 1.


Home Depot is the first place to try. You need to go before end of October.


----------



## WeatherWorks

*Winter Forecast*

Attention PlowSite Members:

Our staff at WeatherWorks has put together our 2nd edition of the 2014-15 winter preview. Feel free to contact our marketing director Kevin Hopler if you would like a complimentary copy to review. Make sure you reference plowsite.com!

We also have Snowfall Verification and Storm Alert services if interested!


----------



## tricounty

*equipment avilable for this season lost my contract*

lost my plowing contract due to management change
i have 1 f150 1 f250 1 f350 2 skids and a tandem dump for snow removal
any one in need let me know


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

What's the scoop on S&F insurance ?

Anyone else get a bill doubled from last year ?


----------



## allseasonsnj

tricounty;1840385 said:


> lost my plowing contract due to management change
> i have 1 f150 1 f250 1 f350 2 skids and a tandem dump for snow removal
> any one in need let me know


What areas do you service? I'm looking for subs in Morris County and West Orange NJ.


----------



## gutter21

What do you have in Morris County....I can take them if close to my accounts


----------



## tricounty

allseasonsnj;1841133 said:


> What areas do you service? I'm looking for subs in Morris County and West Orange NJ.


service all north jersey


----------



## V_Scapes

Definitely looking forward to the snow. just paid for 4 skids of rock salt and sent a bid out for another small commercial account. Just hoping for an easy fall.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

First frost of the season this morning. Learned my new truck tells me there might be ice and to drive safely. Of course with the plow on and blocking airflow to the sensor the truck computer will think it's springtime and not warn me. :laughing:


----------



## fordf350dually

looking for commercial accounts in central nj monmouth county area. I would be interested in sub contracts to. thanks guys


----------



## Citytow

Thanksgiving nite ...........10''er
Christmas Eve ............... 14"er


----------



## Citytow

k1768;1849764 said:


> First frost of the season this morning. Learned my new truck tells me there might be ice and to drive safely. Of course with the plow on and blocking airflow to the sensor the truck computer will think it's springtime and not warn me. :laughing:


your blade is ON? take that off , no wonder .you scarying it away


----------



## blk90s13

Citytow;1850146 said:


> Thanksgiving nite ...........10''er
> Christmas Eve ............... 14"er


You dont like to spend time with the family I see lmao :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Citytow

363 days left


----------



## mkwl

Looks like much colder temps from mid-week next week on- highs low 40's here lows upper 20's- anyone want to hedge a guess on when we're going to see our first plowable event?


----------



## captadamnj

Multiple models show a frozen precip generating system the end of next week. Plowable? Who knows. Fighting climo for sure but we've had a couple of years in a row now with an early system providing unexpected work.


----------



## V_Scapes

I feel like we'll get something sooner than later. It can wait though, we just started cleanups full force this week and have plenty more to do.


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;1861269 said:


> Looks like much colder temps from mid-week next week on- highs low 40's here lows upper 20's- anyone want to hedge a guess on when we're going to see our first plowable event?


My guess is that by the 22nd you will have a plowable event!
We got over 1' last Saturday and our power was out until Wednesday. It was a fun experience. Thank God for generators.


----------



## plowin4u

Hello everybody, hope everyone is getting their equipment ready, haven't even started to check mine yet, better get rolling 
Is everybody set with work? I got 2 trucks working and lining up stuff for my other 2. Hope we have another good season, still waiting to get paid from one other contractor, guess I ain't working for him this season:realmad:


----------



## AG09

If anyone knows anyone looking to sub or drive a truck please PM me. Thanks


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;1865267 said:


> My guess is that by the 22nd you will have a plowable event!
> We got over 1' last Saturday and our power was out until Wednesday. It was a fun experience. Thank God for generators.


I sure hope so!


----------



## V_Scapes

Awfully quiet in here...no one has been watching the weather channels i guess...


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Seen some ad revenue maker stories on websites, but not buying into any of it yet.
Although I was trying to recall this afternoon how often we've had a big warmup days before a good snow?


----------



## J.Ricci

Hopefully this one's a bust. I just want to get my cleanups done, I only need another week or so


----------



## gutter21

Maybe just a salt run Wednesday night. Looks like warm temps up until then and a wet snow.


----------



## herb1001

I am seeing from noaa 3-6 and up to 4-8 wednesday


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NOAA accumulation map
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/phi/StormTotalSnow/stormtotal.php


----------



## mkwl

I'm ready for some snow bring it on!


----------



## to_buy

I here you i am ready. All the fleet prepared and ready. Daddy needs to pay for 2 colleges. We need snow snow snow!!!!


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci;1878774 said:


> Hopefully this one's a bust. I just want to get my cleanups done, I only need another week or so


That's about all I need also


----------



## tomcat01

the only source i trust are these guys. They have a great track record of predicting storms. last season they got them all right they tend not to announce anything until they are almost 100% in what their forecasting http://epawaweather.com/weather-alert-maps/


----------



## blk90s13

What ever you do guys do not put plows on act like you dont know there maybe any snow


----------



## mkwl

My bet would be we end up with 3" here in NW Bergen County- which would be fine with me for the first event of the 2014-2015 season!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

blk90s13;1879228 said:


> What ever you do guys do not put plows on act like you dont know there maybe any snow


Anyone willing to take one for the team and cut a hydraulic line Weds afternoon? 
Sacrifice to the snow gods.


----------



## Mustang

I find storms like this incredibly frustrating in that the forecasted amount and what is going to accumulate on roads, driveways and sidewalks are not the same. We need a plow guy to switch and become a weatherman.


----------



## gutter21

yup......I think we will be lucky to hit 3 inches


----------



## Citytow

Zero to 6 here. 71* now.


----------



## Mike_C

Let's just hope if we do see snow it melts off by the end of the holiday weekend, it would be fine with me to not work Black Friday or Saturday but we need to be back out at it
Monday morning


----------



## snowplowpro

well no need to worry i live right by the county yard in my town they were putting plows on already.:redbouncepurplebou


----------



## motormouse172

I'm not a believer on this one. Good for snow blower sales though!!!


----------



## tls22

hey guys if you have the time i need some info on general liability in New jersey for snow removal as a sub-contractor. I started a thread in commercial snow removal section of the forum!


thanks


----------



## Gerry125

I haven,t been here in a few years, see some things have changed. I'm ready to go' put new skins on my truck today.


----------



## blk90s13

k1768;1879393 said:


> Anyone willing to take one for the team and cut a hydraulic line Weds afternoon?
> Sacrifice to the snow gods.


Tell me where you park your plow truck and consider the job done :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kevin_NJ

No thanks, I just put new lines on mine.
Guy I sub for has 2 trucks in the shop though, so that's going for us.


----------



## fatboyNJ

im helping you folks both my plows are acting up and giving me stupid issues


----------



## djt1029

Knocked out a bunch of final cleanups today, by the end of the day tomorrow I should only have 25 or so left when whatever we get melts off. Hopefully that doesn't take too long


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Curious to see if any brine being put down tomorrow. My area (western monmouth) has a swing from a coating on one channel to up to 4" according to others...


----------



## blk90s13

Well it will snow for sure my right angle ram just busted out and leaked all the fluid in the driveway 

there is your sign ya'll


----------



## bdlawncare

Forecasts are all over the place. Got home last night to a expected 8-12" in Alpine NJ. Woke up to 3-5". I don't believe anything they say honestly. I would be surprised if we see more than 3".


----------



## Mike_C

What's everyone hearing in terms of roughly when we should expect this to clear out tomorrow night?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

blk90s13;1880210 said:


> Well it will snow for sure my right angle ram just busted out and leaked all the fluid in the driveway
> 
> there is your sign ya'll


You get a new ram? Looking more like a bust except for NW.


----------



## V_Scapes

Spent half the day getting everything ready. I wouldnt take this too lightly, early rain in the morning can cool surface temps and if it starts thumping hard enough it can cool the air temps, especially once the sun starts going down. Good thing is it wont be super cold so itll melt off quick. still a major PITA, still have plenty of cleanups to do.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1881224 said:


> Spent half the day getting everything ready. I wouldnt take this too lightly, early rain in the morning can cool surface temps and if it starts thumping hard enough it can cool the air temps, especially once the sun starts going down. Good thing is it wont be super cold so itll melt off quick. still a major PITA, still have plenty of cleanups to do.


Looks like decent melting weather coming in behind it, 40's with sun and 50's on Sunday, hopefully we can get out there again Monday morning


----------



## blk90s13

k1768;1881200 said:


> You get a new ram? Looking more like a bust except for NW.


Yep I changed both sides along with hoses and fittings.


----------



## gutter21

It changed over to snow about and hour ago in pompton lakes......nothing really sticking yet


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Rain in Monmouth, this morning. Didn't even bother to get the plow out of storage yet, so.....

That means it will snow like a biach later on today


----------



## Citytow

just seen 2 people salting in the rain . quite a site .


----------



## V_Scapes

Its been snowing for a while here and sticking to everything. Coming down at a pretty good clip now.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mostly rain here, little flurry mixed in here and there and some occasional sleet but right now we're apparently in a dry slot


----------



## djt1029

A slushy inch on pavement, just finished everything. Another storm that as 99% hype as usual


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029;1883220 said:


> A slushy inch on pavement, just finished everything. Another storm that as 99% hype as usual


Where are you located?

We had a good 3-4" on pavement and probably close to 6" on non paved surfaces. Very heavy and wet but overall a good storm to break us in.


----------



## LAB INC

We got about the same 3-4. Nice little storm.


----------



## Citytow

nothing like watching the newbies roam around in 35*lows with plows on . but watching them salt in the rain ......priceless


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1883612 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> We had a good 3-4" on pavement and probably close to 6" on non paved surfaces. Very heavy and wet but overall a good storm to break us in.


Eastern Bergen, probably had close to 4" on the grass until the rain cut it down to about 2" but paved surfaces ended up with an inch/inch and a half of slush max. Fine with me it's melting quick might get some cleanups in tomorrow


----------



## Mike_C

Turned out to be a pretty good storm here in NW NJ, a good 6" + and a partial salt run tonight with low temps and a good amount of melting during the day


----------



## gman2310

I would love to get a salting or two in before Christmas, just after leaf cleanups are done


----------



## UniqueTouch

Competition is going to be even worse this year guys putting plows on everything trying to get in our pockets. Getting ridiculous past couple years everyone and their brother just throwing a mower in the back of their truck so ghetto , people need to get regular jobs not everyone in the country is supposed to have their own business lol. New trend is everyone jumping on my sealcoating I would mind as much if they knew how to price or had a little bit of decency though


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Worst part is try to educate the customer about why they are so cheap and some don't even care about lack of insurance etc.


----------



## to_buy

Anyone in Jersey getting the feeling that we are not getting snow this year? I think it was over hyped up and I am getting worried.


----------



## Plow Nuts

to_buy;1891135 said:


> Anyone in Jersey getting the feeling that we are not getting snow this year? I think it was over hyped up and I am getting worried.


Winter does not start for another 2 plus weeks. Settle down brother. Plenty of time for snow


----------



## mkwl

It'll come- surely won't be another year like last year, but I'm sure we will see a few plowable events at least


----------



## Plow Nuts

mkwl;1891291 said:


> It'll come- surely won't be another year like last year, but I'm sure we will see a few plowable events at least


Careful dude. Lol we could get pummeled also. Be preparedfor the worst and take wwhatever comes.


----------



## Citytow

NE'er coming tues night . need an arctic breeze with it to coagulate


----------



## mkwl

Plow Nuts;1891423 said:


> Careful dude. Lol we could get pummeled also. Be preparedfor the worst and take wwhatever comes.


Reverse psychology


----------



## fatboyNJ

dec 5th and people already worried about snow...lol....i wise man always told me that in nj any snow in december is a bonus, the money months are jan-march


----------



## J.Ricci

fatboyNJ;1892323 said:


> dec 5th and people already worried about snow...lol....i wise man always told me that in nj any snow in december is a bonus, the money months are jan-march


Exactly. December snow's just extra cash before closing out the years billing. Real winter in Jersey really starts January


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Is it me, or did NJ get moved into England's weather pattern ?


Will it ever stop raining ?????


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks to be all liquid for us as of now for Tuesday night. Ive about had it with this **** weather, i Just want to finish my leaves so I can start working on my house.


----------



## Mtyler07

Was going to load up the plow to push some leaves and let the water drain.


----------



## J.Ricci

I'll have my last few cleanups done tomorrow, I'm in pretty good shape. Nothing really pressing after that


----------



## Citytow

Severe Weather Alerts - 
Winter Storm Watch
Winter Storm Watch in effect from Tuesday, 1:00 AM EST until Wednesday, 7:00 AM EST. Source: U.S. National Weather Service
...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE MONDAY NIGHT
THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING...

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY WET SNOW AND SOME FREEZING RAIN POSSIBLE.

* ACCUMULATIONS...6 INCHES OR MORE OF HEAVY WET SNOW POSSIBLE,
ALONG WITH AROUND A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE POSSIBLE.

* TIMING...SOME MIXED PRECIPITATION SHOULD DEVELOP MONDAY NIGHT,
THEN POTENTIALLY CHANGE TO ALL RAIN FOR AWHILE TUESDAY. THE
PRECIPITATION SHOULD CHANGE TO A HEAVY WET SNOW TUESDAY NIGHT
INTO WEDNESDAY.

* IMPACTS...THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR HAZARDOUS TRAVEL TO DEVELOP
LATE MONDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY. IF A HEAVY WET SNOW
ACCUMULATION LOOKS MORE LIKELY, THEN THE THREAT OF POWER
OUTAGES WILL INCREASE.

* WINDS...NORTHEAST TO NORTH INCREASING TO 15 TO 20 MPH WITH
GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH POSSIBLE.

* TEMPERATURES...GENERALLY RANGING FROM THE UPPER 20S TO MID 30S
DURING THE DURATION OF THE STORM.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW ACCUMULATIONS. IF A HEAVY WET SNOW ACCUMULATION OCCURS, DOWNED
TREES AND POWER OUTAGES CAN RESULT. TRAVEL CONDITIONS COULD BECOME
HAZARDOUS, SO IT IS IMPORTANT TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS AND
STATEMENTS IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO TRAVEL IN THE WATCH AREA.


----------



## motormouse172

That forecast must be for the part of NJ that touches Canada. No way 6" and the most I've seen on a snow map was 2" NNJ. With all the rain predicted any snow won't be here for long. Hope I'm wrong and we get plowable snow but I really think these forecasters just try to scare everyone no matter what's going to happen.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I witnessed flurries today.

Wife works in Ocean County NJ, and they had some actual snow..... well sort of...

she sent me this pic


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow in Ocean county today!?

Not too worried about tonight and tomorrow, temps are supposed to rise overnight with 2" of rain tomorrow. Going to be a nasty few days.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1894748 said:


> Snow in Ocean county today!?
> 
> Not too worried about tonight and tomorrow, temps are supposed to rise overnight with 2" of rain tomorrow. Going to be a nasty few days.


Yup looks that way- I'd like to shake some salt tomorrow morning but not sure that's going to happen with 2" of rain behind it...


----------



## blk90s13

I work in Ocean county my self and it was flurries all day nothing sticking to pavement only on trees and grass surfaces 

What a tease haha


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Anyone getting their ark ready ?


----------



## mkwl

Dogplow Dodge;1895328 said:


> Anyone getting their ark ready ?


Saying 2-3" of rain here by the time it's all said and done- kinda glad it's not all snow for us- that would be 20-30" of snow if it were cold enough


----------



## lilsteve08

mkwl;1895427 said:


> Saying 2-3" of rain here by the time it's all said and done- kinda glad it's not all snow for us- that would be 20-30" of snow if it were cold enough


We need to get our leaf cleanups done, guaranteed work, but if it is a noreaster at least let it either be snow to plow or ice to salt, not all heavy rain to make leaves heavier....


----------



## V_Scapes

Schools were delayed here but it was all melted by 8am. We have about 20 cleanups left..cant wait to be done.


----------



## motormouse172

We got rain but not nearly as much as forecasted. Really bombing on weather predictions in the last few years.


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow showers on and off all day here, some is sticking to non paved areas and none on the pavement.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1896779 said:


> Snow showers on and off all day here, some is sticking to non paved areas and none on the pavement.


Same here in NW Bergen County- I'm betting once the sun goes down though, if the temp keeps dropping and the precut keeps coming, we might get a salting out of it...Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

FLurries that wind up like rain in Monmouth...


----------



## blk90s13

Yep and I know that quick check


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Hoping to get a nice late night salt in tonight....no one on road or in lots so hopefully will be a quick and easy one...fingers crossed


----------



## lilsteve08

Shade Tree NJ;1896927 said:


> Hoping to get a nice late night salt in tonight....no one on road or in lots so hopefully will be a quick and easy one...fingers crossed


Out salting 1 lot was ice rink and 1 driveway so far


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Ran through our locations...no salting as much as would have liked to there was just spots of gray lots not enough stuck


----------



## mkwl

Unfortunately not enough to really justify salting here- was a light coating and it's melting off the pavement now- hoping for something late next week when the temps are lower!


----------



## V_Scapes

Did a full salt run this morning. back to the leaves tomorrow.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I'll be salting my dog later on tonight...


----------



## lilsteve08

Dogplow Dodge;1897661 said:


> I'll be salting my dog later on tonight...


So when will we expect our next billable event? Anyone hear anything? Still finishing leaf cleanups now


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Next weekend, is looking promising, all depends on how much cold air storm on 17th drags down from what I have heard. 17th may be snow, may not be...gota love those odds


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

lilsteve08;1899868 said:


> So when will we expect our next billable event? Anyone hear anything? Still finishing leaf cleanups now


NEXT ??? I haven't had "a" billable event...



Shade Tree NJ;1899959 said:


> Next weekend, is looking promising, all depends on how much cold air storm on 17th drags down from what I have heard. 17th may be snow, may not be...gota love those odds


I read the same thing..... forecasts change within a week, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Not hanging plow of truck yet for next week....fingers crossed...any snow in Monmouth before Christmas/ New Years is a bonus in my book. Looking promising so fingers crossed.


----------



## Citytow

fri into sat


----------



## V_Scapes

Light rain tomorrow night, storm on sat into sunday could be accumulating if enough cold air is in place and it doesnt go OTS. I am loving the beautiful weather the past couple of days tho.


----------



## Citytow

im dreaming of a white Christmas ! 49% chance as of NOW


----------



## motormouse172

Citytow;1902518 said:


> im dreaming of a white Christmas ! 49% chance as of NOW


With all of next week in the 40's?

I hear of possible storms for this weekend and next week yet the 7 day says low to mid 40's. As I've said before, the weather people are horrible the last few years.

rant over


----------



## Mike_C

49%? Damn shame the weather "odds-makers" don't work for Vegas, I could really cash in on them with numbers like that flying around


----------



## mkwl

Looks like a chance of rain/snow showers Sunday-Monday then heavy rain Tuesday-Wednesday night…. awesome 

Honestly though, I'd be okay with rain Christmas Eve- much rather be with my family than out plowing all night… I'm sure my guys feel the same way LOL


----------



## J.Ricci

I'm with you, I'd rather enjoy the holidays we have all winter for snow. Plus we just started a patio Monday so the longer the weather cooperates the better


----------



## V_Scapes

Finally finished cleanups yesterday and took the leaf box off the truck so im ready for a nice storm. Everyone have theyre salt ready? I have 4 pallets reserved.


----------



## Mike_C

Won't be done with cleanups until the 23rd even with one of my crews working this Sunday. Just happy to finally have all my landscaping work for the year completed as of yesterday


----------



## lilsteve08

If Christmas Eve was cold enough we would be buried in snow


----------



## to_buy

Let hope for the snow the weekend after Christmas, have to paid for the gifts somehow.
Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Citytow

next year fellas


----------



## J.Ricci

Had the guys come in today and make a quick round through all my commercials to clean up the parking lots while they staked everything out. Still have a few small jobs I could do but I'm not doing anything until after New Years unless we get a freak snow


----------



## V_Scapes

Rain on and off today then heavy rain and wind tomorrow. Next potential im hearing about is the 29th.


----------



## H&NServices

Sitting out on the deck having a beer in short sleeves...60* out here.....and to think this time last year there was a foot of snow on the ground


----------



## UniqueTouch

Has anyone heard of any upcoming storms?


----------



## info4tim

UniqueTouch;1911668 said:


> Has anyone heard of any upcoming storms?


"..not for the foreseeable future" was the way NOAA.gov put it yesterday for our area! Also have been following the weather mapping blogs n they all seem to agree, right now we're in what they call a zonal west to east pattern. For us to get "plowable" snow we need cold air n troughing from the north, which there is none till at least mid January.


----------



## gman2310

I ordered a spreader from Buyers almost six weeks ago and hasn't shipped yet, the rate this winter is going, I am ready to cancel the order.


----------



## Mike_C

We're not even a week into winter yet, everyone needs to relax. Plenty of time, especially since over the last couple years we've been getting snow right up to St. Patrick's day. We'll probably get snow next weekend since I'll be down the shore and that would be my usual luck


----------



## gman2310

I think since I have been plowing on my own, at least 10 years, Ive had at least one event before Christmas, wether it be salting and/or plowing. This year has been nothing


----------



## gman2310

Was at liquor store and thought this might help


----------



## mkwl

Look like a cold-dominant weather pattern starting this week... with short-lived warm ups... unfortunately looks like the next break in the cold will come ith rain instead of snow on Sat/Sun...


----------



## sota

I want the first couple snows to be small and light, so I can practice without it being crazy. after that, bring it on!


----------



## UniqueTouch

*sota*

Are you looking for work if so email me your cel and ill text ya
[email protected]


----------



## V_Scapes

Not looking good for the weekend since the temps will be rising each day after new years eve.


----------



## djt1029

It's officially winter, had my first call complaining about a snow invoice yesterday. Old lady who said the snow before Thanksgiving would have melted if we didn't touch it (no sh*t? snow's not permanent?) the same old lady who called me twice making sure I'd be there if it snowed so she could get to her car to go out for Thanksgiving. At least she made it easy for me to decide which house is on the end of the list the rest of the winter


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1914131 said:


> It's officially winter, had my first call complaining about a snow invoice yesterday. Old lady who said the snow before Thanksgiving would have melted if we didn't touch it (no sh*t? snow's not permanent?) the same old lady who called me twice making sure I'd be there if it snowed so she could get to her car to go out for Thanksgiving. At least she made it easy for me to decide which house is on the end of the list the rest of the winter


I had the same thing last week- old lady who called to tell me it would have melted, and it "wasn't that much anyways" (even though NOAA reported 2.9" and the contract calls for plowing at 2") then proceeds to tell me the contract says plow at 3" - nope! Sent her a copy of her SIGNED contract starting we plow at 2"- with her signature at the end of the contract and initials on each page…. shut that one down real quick… :laughing:

People can be a real PITA sometimes...


----------



## sota

UniqueTouch;1913215 said:


> Are you looking for work if so email me your cel and ill text ya
> [email protected]


thanks for the offer, but I haven't even plowed flake #1 in anger yet. I want to get a storm or 2 (or 3, depending on the storms) under my belt and learn how to do it right before I even consider doing paid somethings for someone else.


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1914161 said:


> I had the same thing last week- old lady who called to tell me it would have melted, and it "wasn't that much anyways" (even though NOAA reported 2.9" and the contract calls for plowing at 2") then proceeds to tell me the contract says plow at 3" - nope! Sent her a copy of her SIGNED contract starting we plow at 2"- with her signature at the end of the contract and initials on each page…. shut that one down real quick… :laughing:
> 
> People can be a real PITA sometimes...


Or the people that left me messages the morning that it was going to snow asking in the same sentance "if their leaves would be done before the snow AND if i was going to plow the driveway before thanksgiving".


----------



## blk90s13

Happy New Year Jersey boys

May 2015 be full of snow storms.


----------



## UniqueTouch

sota;1914252 said:


> thanks for the offer, but I haven't even plowed flake #1 in anger yet. I want to get a storm or 2 (or 3, depending on the storms) under my belt and learn how to do it right before I even consider doing paid somethings for someone else.


No problem my man when theres nothing here worth it i plow for a guy in northwest jersey so if ya need wok when we get he pays us 100 an hour


----------



## H&NServices

Who in North Jersey? A buddy of mine may be getting out of the getting out of the game and I'm supposed to be taking over some of his accounts.


----------



## UniqueTouch

wannabehero;1915996 said:


> Who in North Jersey? A buddy of mine may be getting out of the getting out of the game and I'm supposed to be taking over some of his accounts.


To be honest with ya hes a genus bc be doesnt own any plow trucks or equipment hes a business only, he gets al the accounts through bidding just hires 20-30 trucks to plow, this way its all profilt bc be has no wear and tear or anything.
His name is bob king thats all i know which i know by the checks i cash, not even sure wherer he is at


----------



## lilsteve08

Anyone think Saturday night will be a salt event or Tuesday a plowable event? Right now looks like starting as frozen precip Saturday then rain into a 61 degree sunday?! Then a moisture starved cold tuesday


----------



## UniqueTouch

lilsteve08;1916003 said:


> Anyone think Saturday night will be a salt event or Tuesday a plowable event? Right now looks like starting as frozen precip Saturday then rain into a 61 degree sunday?! Then a moisture starved cold tuesday[/QUOT
> Well get a salt at least, if anyone need salt
> Im goin to pick up 10 tons in newark tomorrow, looking for someone to take other 5 tons will only be $300, if ya hold until feb u could triple ur money me know assp u can email ur cell to [email protected]


----------



## sota

UniqueTouch;1915991 said:


> No problem my man when theres nothing here worth it i plow for a guy in northwest jersey so if ya need wok when we get he pays us 100 an hour


Appreciate the referral, thanks.


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch;1916004 said:


> lilsteve08;1916003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone think Saturday night will be a salt event or Tuesday a plowable event? Right now looks like starting as frozen precip Saturday then rain into a 61 degree sunday?! Then a moisture starved cold tuesday[/QUOT
> Well get a salt at least, if anyone need salt
> Im goin to pick up 10 tons in newark tomorrow, looking for someone to take other 5 tons will only be $300, if ya hold until feb u could triple ur money me know assp u can email ur cell to [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Are you delivering it or do you need some one to meet you in Newark?
Click to expand...


----------



## mkwl

They're saying 1-3" of snow and sleet here before the changeover to rain- might get a nice wet, sloppy push in after all :roll eyes:

Tues looks like something potential also- would be nice, fluffy stuff if we get it- nice and cold Thumbs Up


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

We need snow soon! My wife's "honey do" list is getting longer by the day since there's no snow!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Northern NJ seems to be the target today.


----------



## sota

we're not gonna get a thing worth caring about. which for me is a good thing... yard guard build and install is on a 10 day hold (at least...)










tried to open one of those big clamshell battery packs with new Ryobi 18v batteries in them. knife slipped and went right into my hand. JUST missed the tendon in my thumb, but I appeared to have severed some nerves as (non-critical) parts of my thumb are "missing." Biggest problem is I can't weld since I can't put the glove on.


----------



## Randall Ave

Strange white stuff falling from sky in Morris County.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave;1917044 said:


> Strange white stuff falling from sky in Morris County.


Does it look like lines painted on the road ?

I guess they treat the roads even if it's only going to rain here. Better safe than sorry, I guess.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I figured I'd get you guys into the mood.....or really piss you off....:waving:

Remember the days ??? Ahhh.... Good old snow in NJ.....Thumbs Up


----------



## djt1029

Starting to stick on pavement here, but once it changes to rain it'll all wash away. Might get to salt commercials at least


----------



## Randall Ave

Side road is white, they salted Rt.46 to death already. This is just a TEASE snow. I'm warming up one truck cause I like to waste gas.


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1917154 said:


> Starting to stick on pavement here, but once it changes to rain it'll all wash away. Might get to salt commercials at least


Yup same thing here- about 3/4" on the ground - we might hit 2" if it keeps coming down like this but I don't think we're going to plow driveways- people are sure to complain if we plow with rain and 60* temps tomorrow...


----------



## sota

I'm not even bothering to attach mine at this point. good thing too as I'm down a hand.


----------



## mkwl

We have about 1.25-1.5" here but with heavy rain overnight and warm temps in the forecast, I'd have a tough time explaining why we plowed below the 2" trigger 12 hours before 55-60* temps…

So, another night to rest up and try to get over my cold!


----------



## djt1029

Salted everywhere that was open yesterday afternoon, more CYA than anything. Tuesday looks like we could get an inch or two


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1917369 said:


> We have about 1.25-1.5" here but with heavy rain overnight and warm temps in the forecast, I'd have a tough time explaining why we plowed below the 2" trigger 12 hours before 55-60* temps…
> 
> So, another night to rest up and try to get over my cold!


Made the mistake of going upstate this weekend, we got very close to 2" here. If it was a weekday i wouldve been ****** but i was able to get a fill in driver to clean up the commercials.

Got any pics of the new plow?!


----------



## Citytow

mkwl;1917369 said:


> We have about 1.25-1.5" here but with heavy rain overnight and warm temps in the forecast, I'd have a tough time explaining why we plowed below the 2" trigger 12 hours before 55-60* temps…
> 
> So, another night to rest up and try to get over my cold!


plowed less than 2 '' with a 60 degree day in 12 hrs ? real professional . a salting would have did it . we know why you pulled the trigger and went against your own contract guidelines .....$$$$. any person with common sense would send you down the road .

guys like you make us look like thieves. keep it up though , your also how we grow our business . :waving:


----------



## 90plow

Easy there cowboy. Read before you write and think before you speak. Seems to be a big problem for you. H
Mkwl said he didn't plow because there is rain and warm temperatures in the forecast. He didn't plow says so in the quote you took from his post. 
Anyway we had warm temps here in the forecast but I opened some of my lots that had cars in them and salted. We got about 2.5 inches in two hours here lots of accidents and cars off the road. Hopefully tuesday-Wednesday will be better.


----------



## Mike_C

Citytow;1918549 said:


> plowed less than 2 '' with a 60 degree day in 12 hrs ? real professional . a salting would have did it . we know why you pulled the trigger and went against your own contract guidelines .....$$$$. any person with common sense would send you down the road .
> 
> guys like you make us look like thieves. keep it up though , your also how we grow our business . :waving:


Isn't there some Philly thread for you to go post in without actually reading before you post?


----------



## Randall Ave

I hit two lots, one is a store, he was open, people gotta get there beer. Another is an office, the father gets there very early, he is almost 90. I would rather do them as a no charge then have him take a fall.


----------



## mkwl

Citytow;1918549 said:


> plowed less than 2 '' with a 60 degree day in 12 hrs ? real professional . a salting would have did it . we know why you pulled the trigger and went against your own contract guidelines .....$$$$. any person with common sense would send you down the road .
> 
> guys like you make us look like thieves. keep it up though , your also how we grow our business . :waving:


We didn't plow… that's what I said… I WOULD HAVE HAD a tough time explaining why we plowed… meaning we DIDN'T plow….

Guys like you make us look like idiots because we don't READ or THINK before responding….


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1918452 said:


> Made the mistake of going upstate this weekend, we got very close to 2" here. If it was a weekday i wouldve been ****** but i was able to get a fill in driver to clean up the commercials.
> 
> Got any pics of the new plow?!


I hear ya I came down Friday night after being up there most of the week…

Yup- over in the pics section!


----------



## sota

Tuesday got downgraded to < 1" for my area. Good thing too...










remember boys and girls... away from the body. cut all the way to the bone. missed the tendon and arteries, but there's nerve damage and I can't bend/use my thumb right now. going to make hitching up the plow a ***** when the time comes.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

90% chance of 1" of snow for tomorrow in Central NJ


Just enough to snarl traffic....


----------



## to_buy

Big Deal, Where is the snow????


----------



## V_Scapes

NW NJ could get in some of the action tomorrow, 1-2" with locally higher amounts, up to 3" possible. Going to be very cold so itll stick immediately. ill most likely go pre treat after my schools get out later this afternoon to prevent accumulation early in the morning.


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1918719 said:


> I hear ya I came down Friday night after being up there most of the week…
> 
> Yup- over in the pics section!


Saw that after I was here, looks great!


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1919122 said:


> Saw that after I was here, looks great!


Thanks man!


----------



## J.Ricci

Started with my Christmas light takedowns today, looks like we may get out there to salt tomorrow at least then back to lights on Wednesday.



sota;1918772 said:


> Tuesday got downgraded to < 1" for my area. Good thing too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember boys and girls... away from the body. cut all the way to the bone. missed the tendon and arteries, but there's nerve damage and I can't bend/use my thumb right now. going to make hitching up the plow a ***** when the time comes.


Lucky it wasn't worse, I did the same thing a few years ago (a few days after the Christmas Blizzard we all still ***** about) cut straight to the bone through tendons and everything else, only regained about 50% range of motion in my thumb


----------



## austin1229

Looks like just a salt event down here in south jersey


----------



## Citytow

anyone with a blade on during a 2'' event or less is a gouger .
besides , (bulk) salting can be approx. 400% more profit than pushin ........jmo
i can ****** 3 '' faster and more efficiently than plowing


----------



## sota

J.Ricci;1919539 said:


> Started with my Christmas light takedowns today, looks like we may get out there to salt tomorrow at least then back to lights on Wednesday.
> 
> Lucky it wasn't worse, I did the same thing a few years ago (a few days after the Christmas Blizzard we all still ***** about) cut straight to the bone through tendons and everything else, only regained about 50% range of motion in my thumb


Ouch. I'm 99.999% sure I missed the tendon totally, or at the very worst I nicked it or the sheath around it. movement is still limited, but the numbness is slowly subsiding. With any luck when I see the doc on the 12th to get the stitches out (why I can't do them myself I have no idea. I've done it before) I'll know how long until I can get working on mobility and range of motion therapy. All I know it, I WILL get it all back. wesport


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Citytow;1919969 said:


> anyone with a blade on during a 2'' event or less is a gouger .
> besides , (bulk) salting can be approx. 400% more profit than pushin ........jmo
> i can ****** 3 '' faster and more efficiently than plowing


Saw a few guys around today with plows hanging off their trucks today, not sure for the minimal amounts being forecasted. I will be pretreating tonight and hopefully get another salting tomorrow afternoon. Take salt events all day long, better profit, less hours paid out, not rough on trucks.


----------



## UniqueTouch

What's the deal guys? You guys are better then the weather guys on tv lol, what's monmouth county gonna get and when?


----------



## mkwl

Just under 1" here in NW Bergen County- salted my drives that get salt but not going to plow unless someone calls asking for it- with a 2" trigger even with cold temps we're just not close enough to 2" to call it a go


----------



## djt1029

Just finished the commercials and a couple of houses, probably just over a half an inch.


----------



## V_Scapes

about a half inch here as well. Was out around 11-12pm today salting and it worked well but some spots are still a little crusty where cars were parked, gonna go out for a early spot treat run tm morning.


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1920520 said:


> Just finished the commercials and a couple of houses, probably just over a half an inch.


What's your trigger for residentials?


----------



## lilsteve08

Looks promising for an event or 2 next week, anyone have accurate info?


----------



## LAB INC

Cold one out there to day !!


----------



## V_Scapes

I was happy to get 2 full salt runs in this week. Monday looks to be a sloppy mess with snow and wintry mix depending where you are, and i hear something about a possible coastal later in the week.


----------



## info4tim

V_Scapes;1924260 said:


> I was happy to get 2 full salt runs in this week. Monday looks to be a sloppy mess with snow and wintry mix depending where you are, and i hear something about a possible coastal later in the week.


Thurs lookin better than Mondays rite now..but not by much! Couple models have it OTS! :-(


----------



## sota

I still haven't even bothered putting the plow back on... although I might tomorrow since I'm hopefully working on the yard guard for it.


----------



## J.Ricci

Monday's looking all rain here, was hoping to squeeze in another salt run like this week but it is what it is. My guys are out finishing up taking down the last of the Christmas lights so hopefully we can get something later next week since the following weeks looking like a brief warmup


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter weather advisory for my area calling for 1" of snow changing to freezing rain to plain rain by afternoon.


----------



## sota

aye.
thinking I'll mount the plow today just in case it's something I need to push, even if I don't have the yard guard on yet.


----------



## to_buy

got the call for a 3am start. Boss know best LOL
What about mid week, any word?


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like an icy mess for us in the morning tomorrow followed by some rain, sending a few guys out to salt late tonight


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

We will be heading out around midnight for a salt and calcium run. Hoping for another in morning before changes to rain or a re-freeze tomorrow night. Personally love saltings, great profits and no real stress on trucks


----------



## sota

all you people and your saltings got me thinking about my next toy to buy. did some researching last night and I think I like the Sno-Way SW6 the best so far.


----------



## Citytow

supposed to be changing back to ice late monday 
double ****** !


----------



## djt1029

Looks like we're in for more rain than ice, but the timing should let us get in a salt run.



mkwl;1920595 said:


> What's your trigger for residentials?


Starting this year all residential's are at my discretion, I cut way down on my houses over the last few years (only doing around a dozen this year) while adding more commercials so all the houses I still have, I've been doing for years and pretty much know who wants what and who's going to ***** about paying so it's just easier this way for all involved


----------



## to_buy

REPORT 3am hailing in Newark. Port Authority and Turnpike gearing up.
Be safe


----------



## sota

they delayed school here and we haven't gotten **** for inclement weather... just wet roads.


----------



## 05ram

Just raining here now! Have a brand new stainless mvp3 that I have not even used yet. Been sitting in the garage since the summer.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

okay,


That's it.....

I'm putting my plow back into storage, and breaking out my truck washing gear again. Near 50*F by the end of the week, and I'm going fishing....




BTW, I'm only putting my plow back in storage so that it will snow for the rest of you guys...


----------



## Mike_C

Salted a mix of snow, sleet, ice and rain early this morning, doesn't look like there's anything worth watching for about a week. Don't be surprised if something pops up this weekend since I'll be away Thursday - Sunday


----------



## mkwl

Yup nothing much here either- salted a couple drives this morning- we did have some pretty bad freezing rain early this AM. Just plain rain from 9AM on though. Hoping for some nice warm weather end of the week so I can wash everything up nicely


----------



## V_Scapes

I also did a full salt run yesterday morning and a spot treat this morning due to some patchy black ice. It was pretty dicey here for a while yesterday.

Not much of anything in the forecast from what I can see.


----------



## sota

ok. it can snow now. the yard guard is made.


----------



## sota

n/m... apparently there was a glitch in the matrix.


----------



## J.Ricci

Anyone put any stock into the farmers almanac long range? Over the last couple days I've had a bunch of people showing me a snowstorm on it for the first weekend of February, the weekend I'll be getting married....wouldn't that just figure haha


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Track its forecast thus far this year, go to Barnes and noble and see what it has said so far. Personally I don't plan around it but I don't ignore it.

Saw this earlier ...not looking good


----------



## sota

J.Ricci;1927445 said:


> Anyone put any stock into the farmers almanac long range? Over the last couple days I've had a bunch of people showing me a snowstorm on it for the first weekend of February, the weekend I'll be getting married....wouldn't that just figure haha


plow like a mofo the day before, pay for the wedding.


----------



## to_buy

Why get married in February being a plower? Wait scratch that, why get married LOL
Good luck buddy, we will all be there to plow and salt the church lot and stairs.


----------



## J.Ricci

to_buy;1928143 said:


> Why get married in February being a plower? Wait scratch that, why get married LOL
> Good luck buddy, we will all be there to plow and salt the church lot and stairs.


Thanks haha figure after dating the same girl for 10 years it was time, surprised she didn't kill me when all her younger sisters were married before her lol My guys can handle my snow route without me if need be so I'm not real worried, a blizzard would be just my luck though


----------



## UniqueTouch

J.Ricci;1928519 said:


> Thanks haha figure after dating the same girl for 10 years it was time, surprised she didn't kill me when all her younger sisters were married before her lol My guys can handle my snow route without me if need be so I'm not real worried, a blizzard would be just my luck though


Congrats my friend, i could help out too, anyone hear anything for next week guys?


----------



## info4tim

UniqueTouch;1928930 said:


> Congrats my friend, i could help out too, anyone hear anything for next week guys?


Yup, next week is def the week to watch. Also around the 24th. Storm pattern for our area has finally changed! Stay tuned...


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Heard the 24th as well but as wrong as models have been a few days out let alone over a week not to confident but fingers crossed. Now off to a day and night with the wife in AC


----------



## info4tim

Shade Tree NJ;1929064 said:


> Heard the 24th as well but as wrong as models have been a few days out let alone over a week not to confident but fingers crossed. Now off to a day and night with the wife in AC


Yeah I'm with you! But that's what the weather weenie blogs have been saying. Have fun in AC...leave a donation for me!


----------



## V_Scapes

EPAWA mentioned something about wednesday for our next potential, and only rain on sunday from what i see.


----------



## info4tim

V_Scapes;1929916 said:


> EPAWA mentioned something about wednesday for our next potential, and only rain on sunday from what i see.


Yeah now snow showers for weds. - 60% frigging amazing. Don't believe *anything* > 4 days out!


----------



## Citytow

supposed to snow feb. 28 .lmbo


----------



## info4tim

Citytow;1930021 said:


> supposed to snow feb. 28 .lmbo


Yeah when there's a cold day in hell! Both the Euro n new GFS models this yr have really sucked big ones this year! >2 days out...forgittabout it! Or, simply take their polar opposites pun intended


----------



## Randall Ave

Well it is raining here, some winter.


----------



## sota

BH PD, Scotch Plains PD, and New Brunswick PD all are telling people stay the %)%) off the roads.


----------



## 05ram

Saw multiple accidents and cars sliding sideways on rt22 this morning. Always that one ass driving like he owns the road.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Reading the traffic reports this morning, hundreds of accidents, and bridges closed everywhere. Pa turnpike major pile up, nj turnpike same thing. Dead motorists listed as well.

Yeah...stay the @--*~* home


----------



## V_Scapes

This is horrendous. I havent been this scared to drive in a long time. went out for a couple hours salting and it was just re freezing not long after. I take care of 2 churches so of COURSE this hits on a sunday morning. Stay home if you dont have to go out.


----------



## lilsteve08

My wife was vomiting all night and more and this morning awoke to this ice storm and had to wait for salter to back up our huge hill, Note we live at top right at Mountain Ave, Then had to get 6 year old son and 9 month old daughter ready to go to nana's so I could get my wife to hospital, a lot of head trauma here


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Nasty out there this morning. Was raining, could see water splash off the ground with a nice coating underneith making everything SLICK!!! Got a nice slow salt run in this morning, same problem as Vscpae...sidewalks were refrezing within a matter of minutes. Brother is cop in central jersey, they couldn't handle volume of accident calls early this morning.


----------



## djt1029

What a nightmare that was, had to salt really heavy since everything was just freezing around it, saw at least a dozen accidents while I was out and never even went on a highway. Worst conditions I've ever driven in


----------



## V_Scapes

lilsteve08;1931203 said:


> My wife was vomiting all night and more and this morning awoke to this ice storm and had to wait for salter to back up our huge hill, Note we live at top right at Mountain Ave, Then had to get 6 year old son and 9 month old daughter ready to go to nana's so I could get my wife to hospital, a lot of head trauma here


Hope everything turns out ok.

I was out for about 2 hours until the last mass let out and said screw it. its a waste of material at this point between the re freeze and diluting with the heavy rain. Looks like a early salt run in the AM.

BTW...county trucks only made it out about an hour ago plowing and salting, meanwhile when we have a coating of snow theyre out salting for half a day. I dont care if its sunday those boys shouldve been out early in the AM. They put peoples lives at risk by not treating the roads, sorry to rant but i was pretty annoyed.


----------



## lilsteve08

I am still in ER with my wife North Jersey a lot of head trauma, people ejected from vehicles and worse killed all ice related, NJ needs to be more on the ball


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

lilsteve08;1931342 said:


> I am still in ER with my wife North Jersey a lot of head trauma, people ejected from vehicles and worse killed all ice related, NJ needs to be more on the ball


Hope your wife gets better soon. It bad out there


----------



## lilsteve08

Thanks Dogplow Dodge, she most likely has food poisoning, I hope to salt my lots tonight, I couldn't get to them this morning if I wanted to, What dodges you run? I have a 94 2500 Cummins diesel with 225,000 and an 89 W-150 with 40,000 miles on it(Lot truck) rusted frame


----------



## mkwl

Just got back down from upstate NY- crazy because up in Schoharie County NY it was cloudy skies and 42* when I left around 2PM... driving down temps were dropping the further south I went with heavy rain and freezing rain around Newburgh…. Thruway wasn't really too bad (though I heard it was closed this morning), luckily…. still teeming here so will probably go out and salt the drives that get salt late tonight or early tomorrow AM once the rain ends…

Storms like this are awful… my guys salted early this AM but basically said it did nothing because it was just re-freezing right on top of it…and the rain this afternoon washed it away.

Re: towns/counties not salting.. could not agree more… the last couple little ice events we've had they didn't even start salting until 7AM… and the districts expected kids to get to school by 7:30AM… pitiful- should have started at 4-5AM at the latest…

Rant over … now we need some SNOW! Thumbs Up


----------



## sota

kinda wishing I'd bought a roll back instead of the plow. it's been a constant stream of them by my house.


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1931514 said:


> Just got back down from upstate NY- crazy because up in Schoharie County NY it was cloudy skies and 42* when I left around 2PM... driving down temps were dropping the further south I went with heavy rain and freezing rain around Newburgh…. Thruway wasn't really too bad (though I heard it was closed this morning), luckily…. still teeming here so will probably go out and salt the drives that get salt late tonight or early tomorrow AM once the rain ends…
> 
> Storms like this are awful… my guys salted early this AM but basically said it did nothing because it was just re-freezing right on top of it…and the rain this afternoon washed it away.
> 
> Re: towns/counties not salting.. could not agree more… the last couple little ice events we've had they didn't even start salting until 7AM… and the districts expected kids to get to school by 7:30AM… pitiful- should have started at 4-5AM at the latest…
> 
> Rant over … now we need some SNOW! Thumbs Up


Do you have property in NY or go snow mobiling?

I agree i would take snow over this disaster anyday but honestly salting is so profitable and its nice not beating on the trucks every week plowing. we got so spoiled last winter for sure.


----------



## Mike_C

Been doing this 20 years, that was a nightmare, one of, if not the worst, ice storms we've ever had. Roads were a nightmare, lost track of how many MVA calls we had at the fire department this morning into early afternoon. DOT/DPW's really blew this one, hopefully the roads are better late tonight so we can run through the salt routes without any issues


----------



## sota

maybe it's because I didn't venture out until later (3pm-ish) but, the roads weren't bad at all. lots of water in places, but that was it. I encountered no ice at all in the main travel lanes.


----------



## lilsteve08

I heard roads are icing over again, going to try to drive from hackensack to wayne to get my kids and go home


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1931663 said:


> Do you have property in NY or go snow mobiling?
> 
> I agree i would take snow over this disaster anyday but honestly salting is so profitable and its nice not beating on the trucks every week plowing. we got so spoiled last winter for sure.


My girlfriends family lives on a farm up there so I was visiting for the weekend Thumbs Up

This is true…. guess this is better than nothing at all lol


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

May get to actually hang the plow on Wednesday.... Hearing 2-4"..... Love how one national weather service office (nyc) has higher amounts towards coast and city while the mount holly office is the complete opposite. Ny office calls for 3-4" Middlesex / union county area...while mount holly calls for 2-3". They did the same thing other day with freezing rain predictions


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Snow ? Haven't you heard ? We're in a snowless winter weather pattern, and it's going to be summer before you know it.

This woman proves it.......

http://www.nj.com/middlesex/index.s...an_from_new_brunswick_con.html#incart_m-rpt-1

Even she knew it was going to be warm this winter.


----------



## mkwl

NOAA saying 2-4" here for Wednesday from around noon weds through midnight Wednesday night- good timing if that pans out- evening storms are great as long as they're done by 1AM… no one on the road, and can have them all done by 7AM! Thumbs Up

Bring on a solid 2" of fluff! :bluebounc


----------



## NLMCT

mkwl;1932111 said:


> NOAA saying 2-4" here for Wednesday from around noon weds through midnight Wednesday night- good timing if that pans out- evening storms are great as long as they're done by 1AM… no one on the road, and can have them all done by 7AM! Thumbs Up
> 
> Bring on a solid 2" of fluff! :bluebounc


where do you see the snow totals on noaa i can never find them ... f oyu can send me the link id really appreciate it


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Fingers crossed


----------



## NLMCT

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...wintry-mix-to-aim-for-northeast/3997641606001

the whole video isnt about new england the 6 min marks ends the talk of snow in new england 
for you new jersey guys


----------



## sota

I don't like that. I have to be in freehold on Wednesday, and don't really want to have to travel down there with the plow attached.


----------



## fatboyNJ

dont worry fellas i fixed a leaky line so thats bound to jinx any chance at snow


----------



## sota

that must have been it. flurries pushed out to Thursday... probably in time to cause the schools to close, but not much else.


----------



## to_buy

My good buddy just got disability and we finished his plow truck, so it won't snow. After Sunday's "Oops" from the dot salting, there will be more salt then snow this week


----------



## mkwl

Depending on who is reporting I'm seeing reports this morning ranging from a few snow showers (weather.com) to 2-4" of snow (weather nj)… I guess we will have to wait and see what this one brings us….


----------



## V_Scapes

EPAWA said big changes in the models overnight and may take most of NJ out of any decent snow for Wednesday. 

But Saturday night is what we should all be watching.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1933102 said:


> EPAWA said big changes in the models overnight and may take most of NJ out of any decent snow for Wednesday.
> 
> But Saturday night is what we should all be watching.


Yeah looking like a dusting to maybe an inch or two here at most for tomorrow-thursday… figures :roll eyes:

Saturday looks like a nasty one as forecasted right now… warming trend = heavy wet snow or ice like last weekend… no thanks


----------



## lilsteve08

I certainly didn't expect as much snow as last year, either let it snow heavy or some ice events that make much less wear and tear on equipment...Send NJ something...


----------



## Kevin_NJ

http://www.weathernj.com/jan-20-major-storm-threats-for-the-northeast/

Take it for what it's worth...


----------



## motormouse172

k1768;1933289 said:


> http://www.weathernj.com/jan-20-major-storm-threats-for-the-northeast/
> 
> Take it for what it's worth...


They LOVE to scare the shyt out of people on FB. Always starts out with the World ending and then backs off and comes up with some excuse. When I see snow I will believe it's snowing. Tough year for making $$. My biggest fear is a snowy March.


----------



## mkwl

motormouse172;1933308 said:


> They LOVE to scare the shyt out of people on FB. Always starts out with the World ending and then backs off and comes up with some excuse. When I see snow I will believe it's snowing. Tough year for making $$. My biggest fear is a snowy March.


Yup- always seems to go that way LOL

x2 on no snow in March- need warm, dry weather from the second week of March onward!


----------



## Mike_C

Oh no, the world is ending. Here we go again, "major storm" being predicted on facebook when the system realistically looks like a 3-6" type storm for the vast majority of the area.


----------



## motormouse172

Looks like south joisey gets more than central and north tonight. Still waiting on the world ending storm Saturday. NJ.com is claiming "the worst strom of the season!!!!". No shyt!! 4" would accomplish that.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

All the fantasy channels are saying her along the coast were getting to use our snow clearing equipment for something more than a sparrow perch. I guess i have to go stand in the supermarket for a few hours to see if all the q tips will be wiping out the bread and milk isles.


----------



## V_Scapes

Interesting to see what saturday will bring, looks like a long duration event: Late Fri PM thru the day on saturday. At least its coming over the weekend.


----------



## djt1029

Saturday looks plowable, but again they have to make it sound like the end of the world as usual


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

FWIW<

It's snowing in Ocean County, as my wife just sent me a text pic of it. It's sticking and about an inch deep now. Doesn't mean squat to me, but hopefully the guys in south NJ get a little pushing around tonight.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1934702 said:


> FWIW<
> 
> It's snowing in Ocean County, as my wife just sent me a text pic of it. It's sticking and about an inch deep now. Doesn't mean squat to me, but hopefully the guys in south NJ get a little pushing around tonight.


lol I came here to razz you, pics or it's not true, but I guess I believe you. So you suppose to get any dog? I hope you got to go for walkies in the snow, just remember to bring a bag with you


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1934718 said:


> lol I came here to razz you, pics or it's not true, but I guess I believe you. So you suppose to get any dog? I hope you got to go for walkies in the snow, just remember to bring a bag with you


Pics above, homeslice.....

IDK... Fantasy channel has us getting 1-3, then nothing ..... then maybe something ?

I think I'd be better off buying lottery tickets. At least there, I know I'm going to lose...


----------



## mkwl

Looks like maybe a dusting-1" for us in NNJ tonight- the salt we put down after the last ice storm will probably burn it all off :laughing:

Saturday looks interesting- although if I had to bet, it will track to the west, will pull warm air in, mix with rain, and we will end up with 3-5" of concrete to push around… woo hoo


----------



## J.Ricci

Coming down pretty good here, already have a coating. We'll have to wait and see what Saturday holds, also curious what these facebook pages definition of a "Major" storm is, every year it seems to be less and less. Last year there were a few 1-2 inch "kabooms" To me "major" has to be measured in feet not inches


----------



## mkwl

J.Ricci;1934793 said:


> Coming down pretty good here, already have a coating. We'll have to wait and see what Saturday holds, also curious what these facebook pages definition of a "Major" storm is, every year it seems to be less and less. Last year there were a few 1-2 inch "kabooms" To me "major" has to be measured in feet not inches


Storms measured in feet… no thanks…


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Another bust. Time to start obsessing over Saturday's chance.


----------



## BC Handyman

So is it snowing at your accounts yet dog?


----------



## LAB INC

Well not a flake so far in 07931. Glad I did not put my plow on my personal truck. Maybe I should take them off the Company trucks. See what the Saturday strom is going to be


----------



## Plow Nuts

Seeing 4-8 for Saturday so far more for N NJ and New England . Hope it holds true


----------



## sota

was in freehold today. around 4pm it started to flake pretty good... then quit.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Saturday storm has the jinx on it...weather channel named it Lola already.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1934912 said:


> So is it snowing at your accounts yet dog?


Theres about 1/4" or less which is below the 2" triggers.

On the bright side, i got to drive around with the plow on for a little while...


----------



## djt1029

Shade Tree NJ;1934993 said:


> Saturday storm has the jinx on it...weather channel named it Lola already.


Yeah, if that's not the kiss of death I don't know what is.


----------



## fatboyNJ

all over night model runs shifted storm, from what i read warm air and rain likely as is. lets hope something changes, but sounds like the norm this year


----------



## blk90s13

No snow this weekend for NJ get your umbrellas out.


----------



## mkwl

Saturday's already looking like a bust- models trending warmer for most of the state, downgraded to 1-3" of snow mixed with rain….


----------



## djt1029

Saturdays already fizzling out, I'd almost rather it be all rain if it's going to mix and turn into wet slop


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1935221 said:


> Saturdays already fizzling out, I'd almost rather it be all rain if it's going to mix and turn into wet slop


Agreed- 3-5" of heavy wet slop that's going to freeze up is no fun at all….

Weather.com has gone from A potential major storm" with 3-6" to a mix of rain and snow with about 1" of accumulation expected… by tomorrow the whole thing will probably either be off the maps or forecasting snowmageddon lol


----------



## motormouse172

DUD

Hope the grass grows soon!


----------



## AG09

Channel 7abc is now saying all rain. Awesome!!


----------



## snowplowpro

this is by far the one winter i hated most


----------



## Mike_C

We'll see what plays out, I'd rather another salt storm than a push, especially if we can salt 3 or 4 times like that icy mess over the weekend payup payup


----------



## Plow Nuts

Looks like a wash out for most of us Saturday. This sucks.


----------



## snowplowpro

there saying sunday into monday will bring more snow cause it will be colder lets see this one went from over a foot to 3-6 down to rain


----------



## snowplowpro

https://www.facebook.com/dcurren12/...4939478524323/927410443943885/?type=1&theater


----------



## lilsteve08

The weather guessers are all over the place with this Saturday Storm, Umbrella only to storm of the century, How can so many people with the latest technology be so erratic??? Cross your fingers, I have my lightup "Let It Snow" house on, hoping for the best, As soon as I figure out how to post a pic of the house I will


----------



## mkwl

lilsteve08;1935832 said:


> The weather guessers are all over the place with this Saturday Storm, Umbrella only to storm of the century, How can so many people with the latest technology be so erratic??? Cross your fingers, I have my lightup "Let It Snow" house on, hoping for the best, As soon as I figure out how to post a pic of the house I will


I tell all my guys to wear their pajamas inside out, do a snow dance, and pray for snow before they go to sleep the night before a storm… hasn't worked out too well for us as of late, but there's always the next storm! :laughing:


----------



## Citytow

stick a fork in it .

need an arctic breeze


----------



## lilsteve08

Dave Curran from news 12 actually used the word "Guess", he said this is my "guess" until I see newer models


----------



## sota

I'm taking donations for my hot shave. I know as soon as I shave this beard off we'll get feet of snow.


----------



## to_buy

where do i leave my credit card number


----------



## V_Scapes

Most outfits now are saying 3-6 for my area with mixing at times. I definitely wouldnt call it a bust yet. After all, my truck did just go to the trans shop so im doing my part here to help lol


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1936329 said:


> Most outfits now are saying 3-6 for my area with mixing at times. I definitely wouldnt call it a bust yet. After all, my truck did just go to the trans shop so im doing my part here to help lol


Running with one truck this storm? I'm hearing 3-5" here but going to be VERY wet and heavy… better than nothing I guess LOL


----------



## austin1229

V_Scapes;1936329 said:


> Most outfits now are saying 3-6 for my area with mixing at times. I definitely wouldnt call it a bust yet. After all, my truck did just go to the trans shop so im doing my part here to help lol


If anyone needs help up north let me know. Got 9 trucks down here in South jersey but prob just gonna be running one or two salting.


----------



## sota

to_buy;1936193 said:


> where do i leave my credit card number


cash or ammo are the only forms of payment I accept. 

also the plow is back on the jeep. let's see what happens.


----------



## V_Scapes

Thanks for the help, I got it back just a bad solenoid in the trans. Got her all loaded up and ready for tomorrow, was just reading heavy snow rates for a few hours early in the morning, tapering off around 6pm. Hopefully everyone stays home.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Hung the plow for first time this year...consider ithe storm jinxed!

Don't remebr my plow being so big last yr, guess just so used to it being on there


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1936667 said:


> Thanks for the help, I got it back just a bad solenoid in the trans. Got her all loaded up and ready for tomorrow, was just reading heavy snow rates for a few hours early in the morning, tapering off around 6pm. Hopefully everyone stays home.


x2 if everyone would just stay home it would make things SO MUCH EASIER on everyone who has to work in the white stuff… especially since it's a Saturday… no need to be on the roads causing accidents and slowing us down….

Then again.. what would help even more would be if people did what I ask of them EVERY YEAR and not park in the middle of the driveway, blocking the end of the driveway, parking randomly….people never cease to amaze me


----------



## BBC co

mkwl;1936720 said:


> x2 if everyone would just stay home it would make things SO MUCH EASIER on everyone who has to work in the white stuff… especially since it's a Saturday… no need to be on the roads causing accidents and slowing us down….
> 
> Then again.. what would help even more would be if people did what I ask of them EVERY YEAR and not park in the middle of the driveway, blocking the end of the driveway, parking randomly….people never cease to amaze me


Thumbs Up never fails on accts you don't have to get out at either, if it has to be shoveled at all no cars haha GL to u guys


----------



## J.Ricci

mkwl;1936720 said:


> x2 if everyone would just stay home it would make things SO MUCH EASIER on everyone who has to work in the white stuff… especially since it's a Saturday… no need to be on the roads causing accidents and slowing us down….
> 
> Then again.. what would help even more would be if people did what I ask of them EVERY YEAR and not park in the middle of the driveway, blocking the end of the driveway, parking randomly….people never cease to amaze me


Worst thing about residential plowing, thankfully about half my residential accounts are summer rentals so they never have cars, the rest are a damn nightmare though, swear they measure and park the cars justttt close enough together the blade won't fit between them


----------



## lilsteve08

Started snowing about 45 minutes ago in wayne, just loaded truck with snowblower, shovels and put plow on, fingers crossed, Bring on the White, so we make some Green!!!


----------



## sota

plowed out my driveway for the first time ever finally! 

learned things. "broke" things. will fix things. mad about things. might need to buy some things.


----------



## sota

my 2" pipe Yard Guard still pushed a bunch of rock. definitely not as much as if I didn't use it but I'm still going to be getting rock out of the yard this spring. won't know if it's "comparable" to what gets there from shoveling until this melts. maybe a bigger diameter pipe for Yard Guard 2.0 in the spring?

lost a retaining bolt that holds the edge on. forgot to get longer bolts after we made the thing. I'll get some of those today.

mentally revising the way it mounts up to the plow. also a spring time project.
thicker plates instead of welded washers. welded nuts for the bolt. cotter pin hole drilled into the bolt. wing nut end maybe?


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 6" in parking lot at 5:00 AM , In Mine Hill.


----------



## sota

had to be out in the street to clean up my entrance. think I should get one of these...
http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-Galaxy-Mini-Next-Generation-LED-Lightbar.html


----------



## sota

we'll call it 5" on my deck right now in Berkeley Heights. also it's starting to sleet.
think it's time for another push.


----------



## lilsteve08

Up to 7 inches in the higher elevations by my house and 1 lot, but a heavy 4 inches elsewhere, heavy stuff, How we looking for monday tuesday?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

First call out of the season, 10 hours most of it pushing slush. That was a pleasant surprise though, I was fearing cement.


----------



## Plow Nuts

http://imgur.com/OIwaYoH


I wish!!!!


----------



## djt1029

Got rear ended while I was stopped on the way home after my route today...hate the snow


----------



## gutter21

Anyone have a good website for snow totals


----------



## mkwl

Woke at 5AM to 8" of concrete and thumping pretty well… apparently we were int eh very heaviest band of snow according to NOAA lol- ended up with around 8-9" to very heavy, wet snow… but I'll take it, things went smoothly!


----------



## snowplowpro

*lets hope*

i was just reading the weather nj on facebook and there saying tomorrow night into tuesday 12-24 inch storm :redbouncepurplebou


----------



## snowplowpro

http://www.weathernj.com/jan-24-snow-storm-detected/


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

gutter21;1937455 said:


> Anyone have a good website for snow totals


http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=NJ&prodtype=public
NWS Snow totals, no one can argue. We use nearest reporting station for totals.

Finally done with pushing slop around all day! Monday looks interesting...and will be nice and fluffy


----------



## Kevin_NJ

snowplowpro;1937492 said:


> i was just reading the weather nj on facebook and there saying tomorrow night into tuesday 12-24 inch storm :redbouncepurplebou


I read it as MAYBE a 12" or more storm.


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029;1937449 said:


> Got rear ended while I was stopped on the way home after my route today...hate the snow


Ouch, been there, always f*cks up the day thats for sure. How bad's the damage?



k1768;1937559 said:


> I read it as MAYBE a 12" or more storm.


Yeah I read "skeptical of 12-24 amounts" and that article was written by Mr Kaboom himself, so take it with a grain of salt...or a whole bag of salt. It will be plowable though


----------



## V_Scapes

Not seeing anything about a major storm either, i dont understand why these idiots advertise exaggerated snow totals. 

Overall nice daytime storm today but definitely woke up to a surprise to see how much was on the ground at 5am. 
2-4 or 3-5 of powder is what im seeing for sunday night.


----------



## snowplowpro

got local news on and there not saying toals yet but there saying its gonna impact us worse than today if it moves the right way


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

V_Scapes;1937610 said:


> i dont understand why these idiots advertise exaggerated snow totals.


How do you gain public / viewer attention, and potentially increase advertising revenue ?


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow, advertize in your locale newspaper, and put fliers i the local bagel shops, etc. Thats what alot of the guys do up here. Did you get the front end fixed?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave;1938086 said:


> Dogplow, advertize in your locale newspaper, and put fliers i the local bagel shops, etc. Thats what alot of the guys do up here. Did you get the front end fixed?


When I posted above about increasing advertising revenue, I meant the reason these forecasters make up these extreme variations of forecasts is because, like the big news channels, the more viewers the can attract by sensationalizing the news, the higher revenues the bring in through advertising fees. Sorry for the confusing post.

Front end is fixed. All it took was a proper computerized wheel alignment.
Apparently the toe was out causing excessive sensity to road surface deviations


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NWS talking 6-16" from noon Monday to noon Tuesday. They typically don't play the scare game.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

k1768;1938120 said:


> NWS talking 6-16" from noon Monday to noon Tuesday. They typically don't play the scare game.


I just got that on my cell allert. Looks like it's gonna be a fun one with 45MPH winds...

Woo Hoo !!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Dirty Jersey

I'm located down near the most southern part in the state. In Atlantic County. They originally called for 3-6". Then 6-8". Euro is now saying a possibility of up to 14" Time will tell.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1432243794_f5146ab350624bafc508236ee71431e7


----------



## H&NServices

Well we all asked for it, and now we're getting it. I'm thinking tomo into Tuesday will be another 8+ storm.


----------



## mkwl

NOAA has us in the center of the 10-14" band… after yesterday's "surprise" 8-9" after forecasting 3-6" we will probably end up with 14-20" LOL

At least this snow should be fluffier than yesterday's cement was! Thumbs Up


----------



## exclusive

im looking for a sub with a truck to help me out with this upcoming storm please tell me what tryck you have and a contact number thanks Anthony


----------



## H&NServices

Where abouts and what type of propertys?


----------



## exclusive

wannabehero;1938247 said:


> Where abouts and what type of propertys?


Different types small apts complex a bar things like that there Kearny secaucus east rutherford maybe lodi


----------



## H&NServices

Too far for me man. Sorry


----------



## crazyboy

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service mount holly nj
1010 am est sun jan 25 2015

...one of the largest snow storms of the winter will impact our
area monday into tuesday...

.while there is still some uncertainty as to the track and
intensity of a developing nor`easter late monday...there is
little doubt that snow will affect travel monday and tuesday in
much of our area. There is potential for a foot or more of snow
monday night from northern new jersey northeastward into parts of
new england.

Njz013-014-020-026-252200-
/o.con.kphi.bz.a.0001.150126t1700z-150127t1700z/
western monmouth-eastern monmouth-ocean-coastal ocean-
including the cities of...freehold...sandy hook...jackson...
Long beach island
1010 am est sun jan 25 2015

...blizzard watch remains in effect from monday afternoon through
tuesday morning...

* locations...the northeast and central new jersey counties of
monmouth and ocean.

* hazard types...heavy snow with wind gusts to 45 mph causing
considerable blowing and drifting.

* accumulations...snow accumulation of 10 to 18 inches.

* timing...snow begins near dawn monday and should slow the
morning commute. There may be some melting of the snow on
pavement monday afternoon. The much more important portion of
this storm begins sometime monday afternoon or evening then
eventually winds down midday tuesday.

* impacts...could be a major impact on commerce and travel
monday night through tuesday morning with blizzard conditions
possible.

* winds...north 20 to 30 mph with gusts up to 45 mph.

* temperatures...mid 20s to lower 30s.

* visibilities...one quarter mile or less at times monday night
into tuesday morning.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A blizzard watch means there is a potential for falling and/or
blowing snow with strong winds and extremely poor visibilities.
This can lead to whiteout conditions and make travel very
dangerous.

&&

$$


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Doesn't go above freezing for next day's according to weather dot com, so pile smartly bc will be there for a while


----------



## V_Scapes

Hoping that it stays more OTS. Im seeing so many different forecasts but at least itll be powder.


----------



## Mike_C

Shade Tree NJ;1938349 said:


> Doesn't go above freezing for next day's according to weather dot com, so pile smartly bc will be there for a while


Still going to be a lot of stacking & machine work for days to come after this mess. Luckily, it will be powdery so it'll be easier to move than the slop fest that was yesterday


----------



## Kevin_NJ

*Sub needed*

Guy I sub for is looking for another sub. Mostly commercial, Ocean and Monmouth counties. Brick/Toms River area up to Manalapan area, and in between; Jackson, Lakewood, etc...

Must have experience.

I've only plowed for this guy, straight shooter, you do the work and he pays. Also flexible.

PM me your info and I will pass along to him.


----------



## J.Ricci

Not looking forward to this sh*t


----------



## tricounty

exclusive;1938220 said:


> im looking for a sub with a truck to help me out with this upcoming storm please tell me what tryck you have and a contact number thanks Anthony


I have a buddy with a truck and gets there in that area if you still need it and if he didn't already sub it


----------



## sota

I might have the chance at my first "customer" after this storm is over. fellow gravel driveway person, and the guy he has right now plows more gravel than snow, and they both hate it.


----------



## Mike_C

I'm done watching the news until tomorrow, news loves to make it the end of the world. It's going to be a **** show for sure, but the world isn't ending, and I can't watch them talk about it for 58 minutes in an hour newscast


----------



## exclusive

tricounty;1938758 said:


> I have a buddy with a truck and gets there in that area if you still need it and if he didn't already sub it


Can you give me his number thanks


----------



## bdlawncare

Love how this was barely in the forecast on friday. Forecasted 3-6" with the last storm and we ended up with more like 9". You'd figure with all these fancy weather gadgets they would be able to forecast correctly more than 2 days out, and even thats being generous. Either way this storm is going to be a **** show.


----------



## lilsteve08

Hold on to your big boy underpants, It sounds and looks like Mother Nature is going to dump the snow we've been missing out on this season all on Monday night to Wednesday morning, Scrambling to arrange to have a huge loader cover my one lot that is a distance away and trying to get my small loader up and running, since it didn't seem we would ever see such snow this snow starved season,,Good Luck and be safe out there, fellow plowers....


----------



## to_buy

I watch the squirrels my wife feeds, last week they were going crazy eating the peanuts. We need to put them on the wether channel


----------



## captadamnj

West Long Island just got NAM'd...I guess most of E NJ did too...


----------



## NLMCT

captadamnj;1939198 said:


> West Long Island just got NAM'd...I guess most of E NJ did too...


nam'd ?????


----------



## captadamnj

The NAM, or the North American Mesoscale model is known for putting out some outrageous snow total numbers. Considered by many as mostly high end and not likely to be attained weather porn. When the bullseye is on you, you've been NAM'd.


----------



## 1982atm

I have 15 trucks with plows and salters ready to travel from Indianapolis Indiana to anywhere there is snow to push. its a 12 hour drive so I'd like to at least get 12 hours or more of pushing...we are fully insured commercial and general liability We have been plowing 5 years or more. Call me at 3173407078 we will bring all the trucks or just some


----------



## NLMCT

1982atm;1939256 said:


> I have 15 trucks with plows and salters ready to travel from Indianapolis Indiana to anywhere there is snow to push. its a 12 hour drive so I'd like to at least get 12 hours or more of pushing...we are fully insured commercial and general liability We have been plowing 5 years or more. Call me at 3173407078 we will bring all the trucks or just some


omg please somebody answer this guy hes posting in every section


----------



## 1982atm

Lol hey man I'm eager to work man what can I say. We haven't had but 1 event this season.


NLMCT;1939259 said:


> omg please somebody answer this guy hes posting in every section


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C;1938835 said:


> I'm done watching the news until tomorrow, news loves to make it the end of the world. It's going to be a **** show for sure, but the world isn't ending, and I can't watch them talk about it for 58 minutes in an hour newscast


Agreed. Better off just following one or two weather sources rather than flipping through the channels. Im not looking forward to this either, ive had a knot in my stomach for a day now.


----------



## 1982atm

why are you concerned with me posting in every section anyways ?


NLMCT;1939259 said:


> omg please somebody answer this guy hes posting in every section


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes;1939324 said:


> Agreed. Better off just following one or two weather sources rather than flipping through the channels. Im not looking forward to this either, ive had a knot in my stomach for a day now.


Same here. If customers understood everything that goes into this business they'd probably back the hell off of us a little. The actual work itself isn't all we have to deal with, the stress & anxiety a day or two before the storm actually is worse a lot of times


----------



## mkwl

x3- people need to understand that we're not just sitting at home waiting for them to call wondering "can you come plow MY driveway NOW?" ummm nope we will be there in a few hours, after we get through the other 55+ drives…. I'm just hoping roads are passable to be able to plow tonight and tomorrow morning… otherwise plowing 2-3' all at one shot is not going to be a fun or easy process…. :crying:


----------



## Citytow

new wave forecasting on nbc 10 BOWTIE claimed at 11 am today 

yep ........"" (0) Zero to 24" inches . ""

with all that new fangled mangled technology......

been snowing since 5 am , no stick no lay . @ 29*

BUT ACCUWEATHER SAYS 16-24'' BY TUES AFTERNOON

ONE OF US IS GETTING THE GAVEL PLANTED FIRMLY WITH OVER 2 '


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci;1939334 said:


> Same here. If customers understood everything that goes into this business they'd probably back the hell off of us a little. The actual work itself isn't all we have to deal with, the stress & anxiety a day or two before the storm actually is worse a lot of times


I'm with you, the lead up to it is almost always worse

Been coming down pretty good here for a little while now


----------



## Mike_C

I'm with you guys, I think I'm more relaxed when I'm out there plowing than when I'm sitting at home or the office waiting to go out. Looking forward to getting this one over with


----------



## BC Handyman

Gl all you guys, stay safe, remember to take pics!


----------



## lilsteve08

Dave Curran News 12 Now saying 6-12 for Passaic county, but could be 10-20 LOL


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

So far, this storm has fizzled out. It's 5:30pm, and we were supposed to have 3-4 inches on the ground by now. Maybe 1" or so here, and it's barely even snowing outside.


The local small machinery place I buy from, Home deepblow, and Blows Home Improvement all sold out their snow blowers this AM by 8....

Retards..who panic purchase, then return the next day..


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I can't say I'm upset about the later start. Get as many idiots off the road as possible.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

k1768;1939563 said:


> I can't say I'm upset about the later start. Get as many idiots off the road as possible.


ooooohhhh yeah..... Idiots galore here.

I was petrified today I was getting slammed by these tards who drive like the road is dry, take the turn I'm sitting at, and continue straight ahead towards me with their wheels locked up and still turning.

Freaking pineapples......:realmad:


----------



## djt1029

We're going to go out around 9 and run through everywhere including the houses once. The less on the ground when sh*t really hits the fan, the better. Hopefully by then the idiots are off the roads


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1939659 said:


> We're going to go out around 9 and run through everywhere including the houses once. The less on the ground when sh*t really hits the fan, the better. Hopefully by then the idiots are off the roads


I don't disagree but with only 1" on the ground here not worth us going out when they have 2-4" an hour forecasted amounts coming a few hours later…

It's interesting how weather.com is saying 5-8" tonight and 1-3" tomorrow for a total of 7-11" where NOAA is saying 20-30" total… that's a big discrepancy LOL


----------



## AG09

mkwl;1939691 said:


> I don't disagree but with only 1" on the ground here not worth us going out when they have 2-4" an hour forecasted amounts coming a few hours later…
> 
> It's interesting how weather.com is saying 5-8" tonight and 1-3" tomorrow for a total of 7-11" where NOAA is saying 20-30" total… that's a big discrepancy LOL


I hate to say it but this storm is going to be a bust.


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1939691 said:


> I don't disagree but with only 1" on the ground here not worth us going out when they have 2-4" an hour forecasted amounts coming a few hours later…
> 
> It's interesting how weather.com is saying 5-8" tonight and 1-3" tomorrow for a total of 7-11" where NOAA is saying 20-30" total… that's a big discrepancy LOL


Just an inch? damn we have about 4" here, still not much compared to whats coming but my guys are getting antsy and some of my commercials are actually still open, thankfully everyones closed tomorrow


----------



## rjigto4oje

that' s the same storm system that went through Chicago last night started out 2 To 5 then 1 to 3 then a bust maybe a dusting is what we got


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

AG09;1939700 said:


> I hate to say it but this storm is going to be a bust.


Thats what im seeing here


----------



## pdreibels

Dogplow Dodge;1939706 said:


> Thats what im seeing here


Im on NJ border. Its been snowing since 130am and we only have an inch on the ground. Salted the dusting that was on my places this morning and they were still clear as of 5pm.


----------



## H&NServices

Guy I work with brother is a behind the scenes weather guy for channel 11. He pretty much said it's most likely gonna head north with the heavy stuff and we'll end up with 6-10.

Gotta love all the hype tho!


----------



## Mike_C

The less the better with me, I'm already too old for this **** and I haven't even hit 40 yet.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Driving ban in effect. Excludes plow operators. Paragraph 2L on page 4.
http://local.nixle.com/alert/5343730/

Correction...
Begins at 11:00, ends when NJSP decide to end it.


----------



## mkwl

k1768;1939857 said:


> Driving ban in effect. Excludes plow operators. Paragraph 2L on page 4.
> http://local.nixle.com/alert/5343730/
> 
> Correction...
> Begins at 11:00, ends when NJSP decide to end it.


Excludes meaning we can still drive around plowing, correct?


----------



## sota

Mr. Fuentes appears to be related to Heinrich Himmler, based on that reading.


----------



## lilsteve08

So where is all the snow? 2-4" per hour? Luck we get 6" total the way things are going!


----------



## Mike_C

mkwl;1939987 said:


> Excludes meaning we can still drive around plowing, correct?


You got it


----------



## CoastalEVS

Well apparently the storm developed too far offshore to give us the monsterous snow fall. Weather guy I actually trust is still saying 12 to 16 for eastern NJ.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

CoastalEVS;1940051 said:


> Well apparently the storm developed too far offshore to give us the monsterous snow fall. Weather guy I actually trust is still saying 12 to 16 for eastern NJ.


Just woke up. {1:00am} maybe 3 inches on the ground. Ha ha ha to all those thousands of snow blower purchasers yesterday.
Lol. Back to sleep for me


----------



## Snow Commandor

Dogplow Dodge;1939550 said:


> So far, this storm has fizzled out. It's 5:30pm, and we were supposed to have 3-4 inches on the ground by now. Maybe 1" or so here, and it's barely even snowing outside.
> 
> The local small machinery place I buy from, Home deepblow, and Blows Home Improvement all sold out their snow blowers this AM by 8....
> 
> Retards..who panic purchase, then return the next day..


Lmao! Leave it to those idiots to wait til the last minute to find out their snow blower thats been sitting for a year wont start.


----------



## Snow Commandor

mkwl;1939691 said:


> I don't disagree but with only 1" on the ground here not worth us going out when they have 2-4" an hour forecasted amounts coming a few hours later…
> 
> It's interesting how weather.com is saying 5-8" tonight and 1-3" tomorrow for a total of 7-11" where NOAA is saying 20-30" total… that's a big discrepancy LOL


I'm with you MKWL.
I'm waiting til @ least 2am to go out. no point in starting with only 3" on the ground when the heaviest is still on the way.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Snow Commandor;1940058 said:


> Lmao! Leave it to those idiots to wait til the last minute to find out their snow blower thats been sitting for a year wont start.


Yeah, real hard to run the blower dry at the end of the season. Same pineapples who never change the oil in their equipment. Manufacturers love those types of folks, as they're the same group that wipes out the shovel stock each year.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Dogplow Dodge;1940061 said:


> Yeah, real hard to run the blower dry at the end of the season. Same pineapples who never change the oil in their equipment. Manufacturers love those types of folks, as they're the same group that wipes out the shovel stock each year.


I'm one of those that doesn't believe in running the machines dry but rather using premium fuel with stablizer added. I fix machines for all those idiots that don't know any better. if I only had a dime for every machine that comes in with old stale fuel in the carb!


----------



## Snow Commandor

Dogplow Dodge;1940057 said:


> Just woke up. {1:00am} maybe 3 inches on the ground. Ha ha ha to all those thousands of snow blower purchasers yesterday.
> Lol. Back to sleep for me


Where u located Dog?


----------



## lilsteve08

Dogplow Dodge;1940057 said:


> Just woke up. {1:00am} maybe 3 inches on the ground. Ha ha ha to all those thousands of snow blower purchasers yesterday.
> Lol. Back to sleep for me


Same here lookin at blacktop out my bedroom window


----------



## sota

looks like something came down.
at least enough for them to mound my driveway entrance (******* county plows.)


----------



## sota

well that was more disappointing than the last time I had sex with the wife. 

if it's 2" out there I'd be impressed. 30 minutes to plow out the driveway.
Need to remember to pull the ABS fuse next time as Himler himself must be inside the ECU... it wouldn't let me spin the jeep! I can turn off traction control but ESP doesn't disable, so guess when I'm gassing it and cranking the wheel over the damn thing goes all (horrid will smith movie version) I, Robot on me and thinking "You are having a car accident!" which prevents me from maneuvering easily in tight spaces.


----------



## sota

http://vid519.photobucket.com/albums/u356/tehsota/Storms/2015/20150127 plow youtube_1.mp4

only my 2nd time plowing EVER, so be kind


----------



## crazyboy

well I am in a bit of a bind.is there anyone in the Ocean County area with a 2wire Western Unimount hook up that would be willing to move a plow from the site or a truck broke down?


----------



## crazyboy

I also have a couple small lots in the area maybe an hour of work tops.


----------



## SnoFarmer

sota;1940193 said:


> http://vid519.photobucket.com/albums/u356/tehsota/Storms/2015/20150127 plow youtube_1.mp4
> 
> only my 2nd time plowing EVER, so be kind


Thumbs Up
as a rule of thumb we never push snow towards a building, vehicles or doorways.
Try to back drag it, back from the door a little, turn around back up and-push it away.


----------



## Petr51488

It's kind of funny how big of a bust this storm was. It's also funny how weather channel was actually right. NOAA and accuweather and a bunch of others all said 12"+ but weather channel and weather underground had the 5-8" over night and 1-3 this morning. I'm glad it wasn't 12" + !!


----------



## crazyboy

I also have a couple small lots in the area maybe an hour of work tops.


----------



## Mike_C

Imagine if any of us failed our customers the way the meteorologists failed on the predictions of this storm. There would be hell to pay. That said, nice easy storm


----------



## V_Scapes

Huh, that was interesting. Once i saw it didnt start to ramp up around 8pm last night, i knew something was wrong. We got less than 2" here but just enough for a full service. Im not complaining. More action for possibly thursday night and the weekend.


----------



## V_Scapes

Go read the last page of the southern new england thread and youll realize what we missed.


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like we dodged the bullet here, ran through the whole route quick though since the media succeeded in scaring everyone off the roads. Anyone follow Tri-State weather on facebook? He ripped into the weather channel last night called them reckless & incompetent when they downgraded their totals earlier than anyone else, and what do you know it turns out they were pretty much dead on.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Wow, what a flunk that storm was. I did not even go out, until one old lady called, and said she still wanted it done. I get there, and there is almost NOTHING to even do. But, I do the one little drift, salt (and it is above freezing!), and then still get paid full amount. So, win win. And, I did not even need snow thrower. Just used the BP blower there was so little.

And, anyone follow Weather NJ on FB? He is really the only guy I trust, but he was wrong this time surprisingly.


----------



## J.Ricci

kawasaki guy;1940604 said:


> Wow, what a flunk that storm was. I did not even go out, until one old lady called, and said she still wanted it done. I get there, and there is almost NOTHING to even do. But, I do the one little drift, salt (and it is above freezing!), and then still get paid full amount. So, win win. And, I did not even need snow thrower. Just used the BP blower there was so little.
> 
> And, anyone follow Weather NJ on FB? He is really the only guy I trust, but he was wrong this time surprisingly.


Get used to him being wrong that guys an absolute joke.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci;1940633 said:


> Get used to him being wrong that guys an absolute joke.


x 2. He's a hack


----------



## Mike_C

I'm with these guys, that guy is horrible, the last 5 or 6 snows we had last season he called for at least 6" in every single one of them, all turned out to be an inch or two. Plus he's a drama queen


----------



## sota

SnoFarmer;1940445 said:


> Thumbs Up
> as a rule of thumb we never push snow towards a building, vehicles or doorways.
> Try to back drag it, back from the door a little, turn around back up and-push it away.


if it weren't for my particular situation I would have back dragged from in front of the shed and the tents. But given the driveway is gravel (that is looser than a $5 hooker during fleet week) I'm highly reluctant to pull the yard guard off the plow edge. Took me all of 2 minutes to hand shovel the rest of the snow out from in front of the shed, and the tents have nothing in them I need to get to until the spring. As for the neighbor's vehicle (the one you see on the right as I push up the hill) since I'm doing that for free he doesn't mind.  It's snow he doesn't have to shovel.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

crazyboy;1940438 said:


> I also have a couple small lots in the area maybe an hour of work tops.


Did u get squared away ? I have the unimount setup youre talking about


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Snow Commandor;1940068 said:


> Where u located Dog?


North east monmouth cty


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

sota;1940193 said:


> http://vid519.photobucket.com/albums/u356/tehsota/Storms/2015/20150127 plow youtube_1.mp4
> 
> only my 2nd time plowing EVER, so be kind


No offense...

The video moved so quick, i couldnt watch it through...


----------



## crazyboy

Dogplow Dodge;1940903 said:


> Did u get squared away ? I have the unimount setup youre talking about


Yes sir I did, thanks for the offer!


----------



## F250/XLS

sota;1940145 said:


> well that was more disappointing than the last time I had sex with the wife.
> 
> if it's 2" out there I'd be impressed. 30 minutes to plow out the driveway.
> Need to remember to pull the ABS fuse next time as Himler himself must be inside the ECU... it wouldn't let me spin the jeep! I can turn off traction control but ESP doesn't disable, so guess when I'm gassing it and cranking the wheel over the damn thing goes all (horrid will smith movie version) I, Robot on me and thinking "You are having a car accident!" which prevents me from maneuvering easily in tight spaces.


Nice ,,, now thé wife vidz lol


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I got in about 20 hours, not too shabby. 
Glad we didn't get the 2-3' also.


----------



## J.Ricci

Finally got a good night of sleep without the treat of a massive blizzard hanging over my head, looks like we have a shot at a salt run tomorrow night and another Sunday night / Monday morning.


----------



## mkwl

They're talking about 1-2" tonight into tomorrow morning… "expect light accumulations"... we will probably get a foot…. LOL :laughing:


----------



## sota

nah. everything on the ground will probably melt.


----------



## Snow Commandor

I'm getting 2 new tires tonight so we wont get nothing! lol.


----------



## V_Scapes

Yup 1-2" tonight and possibly something more robust for sunday night.


----------



## djt1029

Coating to an inch tonight, Sunday/Monday up in the air. Just hope it doesn't do anything until after the game Sunday, if we even get anything


----------



## Mike_C

I'm with you, hope it's a monday storm more than a sunday night storm if it does happen. Next few weeks look fairly active


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Anyone hear any amounts for Sunday yet?


----------



## J.Ricci

Shade Tree NJ;1942776 said:


> Anyone hear any amounts for Sunday yet?


Looks like this could be our turn to catch more down here in Central/Southern Jersey over the North Jersey. 6" or so seems like a good starting point for Monmouth/Ocean as it stands now, as long as it doesn't keep heading South


----------



## sota

reported snow at the NJ/PA border on rt78


----------



## djt1029

Got about an inch this morning, ran through the route nice and smooth


----------



## Snow Commandor

We got about half an inch this morning in Bergen county. just enough to go salt all the lots!


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

J.Ricci;1942810 said:


> Looks like this could be our turn to catch more down here in Central/Southern Jersey over the North Jersey. 6" or so seems like a good starting point for Monmouth/Ocean as it stands now, as long as it doesn't keep heading South


That's what I have been hearing too is the 6" neighborhood as of now. Timing means beer free Super Bowl.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Shade Tree NJ;1943391 said:


> That's what I have been hearing too is the 6" neighborhood as of now. Timing means beer free Super Bowl.


Yeah the beer free Super Bowl is going to be a killer!


----------



## J.Ricci

Can't catch a break with storm timing, had to deal with this last year with snow right after the game also...and I hate both teams, so drinking was the only part of the game I was really looking forward to


----------



## Mike_C

Was really hoping to have the Super Bowl party at my place down the shore this year, no such luck. Snow always has terrible timing


----------



## Snow Commandor

J.Ricci;1943504 said:


> Can't catch a break with storm timing, had to deal with this last year with snow right after the game also...and I hate both teams, so drinking was the only part of the game I was really looking forward to


I'm with u on that hating both teams. I was really looking forward to going to the bar to drink my ass of & watch the game.


----------



## mkwl

Saying snow to a wintry mix here Sunday night into monday- how can it be a wintry mix when it's 18* outside.. Wtf?!?


----------



## V_Scapes

I think the mixing will be limited to more central areas of NJ. 6-12" for my area, very cold and windy too. 

We got about 1.5" yesterday so we got a quick run through everything. Melted off nicely.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1944299 said:


> I think the mixing will be limited to more central areas of NJ. 6-12" for my area, very cold and windy too.
> 
> We got about 1.5" yesterday so we got a quick run through everything. Melted off nicely.


That's what I'm hoping- hate when it mixes! NOAA's saying 6-12" for us here- I'd be thrilled with 12" of fluff! Yup same here- some guys didn't do drives yesterday, but they wouldn't have melted down completely without plowing, and they're sure as he** not going to melt down by themselves today with temps 10* or more below freezing! LOL


----------



## lilsteve08

Hope for the best, I'm thinking at least 6" fluff for NNJ


----------



## Snow Commandor

Weatherbug is saying 8 to 12 for Bergen county area. looks like It will be all powder fluff.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Forecast changing as of now to mixing with lots of ice


----------



## lilsteve08

Maybe changing for central and south jersey? But us northern guys should see all powder


----------



## crazyboy

This forecast seems to be all over the place.


----------



## mkwl

Looks like 4-8" with heavy sleet and freezing rain mixed in… awesome  Saying up to .3" of ice- roads are going to be a sheet of ice… great :crying:


----------



## sota

there goes school.


----------



## mkwl

sota;1944703 said:


> there goes school.


Yeah almost a given with current predictions...


----------



## djt1029

Saw some models pushed even more North...might not have as much accumulation as originally expected, but it will all be a solid sheet of ice...******* perfect


----------



## lilsteve08

Please snow gods, send us high amounts of snow so we can bill accordingly, as in "High"


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like we'll miss the icing here in north west NJ, hope it stays that way. Seems like the meteorologists are afraid to make a real forecast on this one since they got burned last time


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C;1945618 said:


> Looks like we'll miss the icing here in north west NJ, hope it stays that way. Seems like the meteorologists are afraid to make a real forecast on this one since they got burned last time


Wheres most of your work located?

I dont think well see much ice here either, just read only .10 of an inch for northern areas. Im also skeptical that itll be powdery snow since a couple days ago the NWS storm warning was calling for very cold temps, now theyre saying temps in the mid to lower 20's. seems the storm keeps trending warmer.

Either way its going to be hectic monday morning


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes;1945650 said:


> Wheres most of your work located?
> 
> I dont think well see much ice here either, just read only .10 of an inch for northern areas. Im also skeptical that itll be powdery snow since a couple days ago the NWS storm warning was calling for very cold temps, now theyre saying temps in the mid to lower 20's. seems the storm keeps trending warmer.
> 
> Either way its going to be hectic monday morning


Sussex County. I think the worst of the icing stays in Hudson, eastern Bergen and the city, but I don't expect it to be all powder anywhere


----------



## crazyboy

The last storm was supposed to be 3' and was 6" so maybe this one that is supposed to be 1" will be 2'. :laughing:


----------



## mkwl

Looks like 6-12" here total between 10PM tonight and 7PM tomorrow night with up to 0.3" of ice starting around 7-8Am… I'm concerned because I don't want to plow the snow off then have a quarter inch of glare ice accumulate on the drives… but at the same time people are sure to complain of we don't come around tomorrow morning at all…. so much for a nice, fluffy snowstorm this time around


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like a coating or an inch here at most before changing to ice briefly then just plain old rain. At least I can enjoy the game without having to worry about working in the morning


----------



## V_Scapes

AccuWeather downgraded from 6-10 to 3-6. I highly doubt we see anything near 12".


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1945897 said:


> AccuWeather downgraded from 6-10 to 3-6. I highly doubt we see anything near 12".


Yup same here- a part of me really only wants to see 3-5" total, that way we can just leave the snow be all day tomorrow and then scrape everything clean tomorrow night when it's all done.. I'm worried about plowing early in the AM and having the ice build on the pavement where I can't scrape it off...


----------



## BBC co

there are more storms backed up you guys still got time to get a few hits till last storm we had nothing either think winter is just gettin started hope you guys get a push in, this is your 18z gfs snow total for storm


----------



## djt1029

Seems like 3-6 here, honestly wouldn't be surprised to see the forecast change and cut us down even more at this point the way things have gone


----------



## mkwl

I'm hoping for 3-6" max as the stuff is going to be heavy with all the ice- not gonna get to our 7"+ bracket so 3" would be fine with me


----------



## sota

snowing here finally.


----------



## lilsteve08

Snowing here in Wayne and North Haledon too, let's hope it sticks fast and reaches a good amount, just got done pre salting a lot and 2 hill drives


----------



## pdreibels

Forecast started as 8-12" here...now it's down to 1-2" before turning to all rain by 5am. Might not even get to push anything.


----------



## sota

looks like a total bust of a storm.


----------



## crazyboy

sota;1946365 said:


> looks like a total bust of a storm.


Seems to be the theme this winter.


----------



## lilsteve08

Snowing heavy in haledon/wayne, town plow just woke me up just now with his backup beeper and banging western blade, not sure if he was sliding backwards downhill or trying to stack the corner, had alarm set for 5am, now how to fall back to sleep for an hour, want to plow powder before changeover


----------



## sota

well, there's at least an inch or two of something on my drive. from the look and sound of it, I'd say it's totally slush. guess I should at least push it as much as I can.


----------



## lilsteve08

6-8 wayne area, schools closed Finally some real snow


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Let it rain...

Let it rain...

Let rain, rain.... rain....






Let your love rain down on me.....Thumbs Up


----------



## H&NServices

Got a good solid 8" here. Turning into wet cement though with all this freezing rain.


----------



## sota

I just went out and got 500# of ice melt... because my driveway is about to become a complete skating rink.


----------



## crazyboy

Temps are dropping, get out the ice skates. weeeeeeee


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Cleaned a couple lots today.. Backdragged a flood, saw the drizzle turn to sleet, and now its snowing...i cant see my dogs pee spots anymore


----------



## Mike_C

Pretty good storm here, just finishing up. Planning on sending a few guys out in the early morning hours to salt and I think we'll be moving some snow tomorrow night.


----------



## djt1029

What a **** show that was


----------



## J.Ricci

We got to work here yesterday but it sounds like you north jersey boys for hit pretty good with the ice. Hope everyone made it through problem free


----------



## crazyboy

nyone in southern Ocean County NJ looking for a site to plow and/or salt. About a 4hr plow job.


----------



## gman2310

crazyboy;1947405 said:


> nyone in southern Ocean County NJ looking for a site to plow and/or salt. About a 4hr plow job.


Where in Ocean County?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Anyone in Aberdeen nj want a resi lead ?
Guy contacted me but i dont go that direction


----------



## lilsteve08

Anyone hear anything about Thurs, Sunday snowstorm chances?


----------



## crazyboy

gman2310;1947698 said:


> Where in Ocean County?


Stafford..


----------



## V_Scapes

Real messy storm here, we didnt get much mixing at all but just a mess in general, solid 6" push. Threw down a lot of salt this morning to burn the lots off. Light snow showers the next two days then possibly something bigger sunday monday again.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Wet, soaked slop here...then freezing rain back to snow. Miserable day of plowing to say the least!

Anyone else going to Techo Bloc thing in somerset tomorrow?


----------



## djt1029

We ended up with about 7" of snow by morning, then it rained a little, then sleet & ice pellets gave us a solid coating of ice, and then another half inch of snow on top of it all while the temperatures crashed. Storm was a nightmare, out for 15+ hours yesterday then salted again this morning


----------



## mkwl

We must've averaged the most of anyone- we had a solid 12" at my house, measured myself  Plowed everything twice, really not much icing, thankfully- little sleet and freezing rain but not all that bad. Would actually be nice to have a couple days without snow so I can wash my poor trucks- they're absolutely encased in snow/ice/salt


----------



## sota

the ice is crazy
I can't catch an edge with the plow to bust it up off the driveway either.


----------



## J.Ricci

Have the guys washing the trucks today everything's a mess. Another chance of snow this weekend but I can't stand to look at them anymore


----------



## austin1229

crazyboy;1947405 said:


> nyone in southern Ocean County NJ looking for a site to plow and/or salt. About a 4hr plow job.


We could do it if your still looking for someone


----------



## mkwl

J.Ricci;1948654 said:


> Have the guys washing the trucks today everything's a mess. Another chance of snow this weekend but I can't stand to look at them anymore


We did the same thing today- even though they'll probably get covered in salt again tomorrow :roll eyes: Can't stand to see them covered in salt…. gotta wash em when it's warm!


----------



## djt1029

Did the same here, trucks were a complete mess, tomorrow looks like a salt run, Sunday - Tuesday looks like a pain in the ass


----------



## sota

I gotta get a longer hose for next time. Hot water through the pressure washer works fantastic, but I did it too close to where I come out of the driveway and well, it made a skating rink.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

sota;1948962 said:


> I gotta get a longer hose .......


You sound like my EX wife......


----------



## lilsteve08

The guessers are calling for a storm from sunday to tuesday that sounds like we will feel like we are in a snow globe that shakes slowly from sunday-tuesday with no real big "dumping" in one shot/day


----------



## mkwl

lilsteve08;1949243 said:


> The guessers are calling for a storm from sunday to tuesday that sounds like we will feel like we are in a snow globe that shakes slowly from sunday-tuesday with no real big "dumping" in one shot/day


Sounds like a pain in the a$$...


----------



## V_Scapes

This weekend definitely sounds like a pain, snow showers on and off from sat to tues. 

Ive been alittle un enthusiastic about the snow this winter until i did billing yesterday and was like...i suppose it could snow a few more times!


----------



## iceyman

The dreaded r/s line could come into play again. Hopefully something plowable tho. Hate seeing storms go north in the last 24 hrs


----------



## lilsteve08

Heard a 6" plus dumping, from sunday to tuesday? That means no school for 2 days, yikes!


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;1949337 said:


> The dreaded r/s line could come into play again. Hopefully something plowable tho. Hate seeing storms go north in the last 24 hrs


Temps here are already supposed to go above freezing sat and sun… something tells me we're going to have a repeat of the Sun/Mon rain/snow/sleet/ice event again… but dragged out over a longer period of time this round…


----------



## J.Ricci

It'll probably end up being mostly (if not all) rain here as usual, but I wouldn't mind missing this one. I get married tomorrow night and it would be nice to have more than one day between the wedding and a day of plowing.


----------



## lilsteve08

Pre salted Feb 1st as super bowl was on (not a big football fan) did however watch the fireworks from my dining room window last year, giants stadium that was awesome, but pre salt helped alot, really needed to salt again after plowing right away in one area and then resalted a lot again Feb 4th


----------



## V_Scapes

Accuweather is saying 4-8 by monday afternoon, thats a long time to only get a few inches of snow.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1949464 said:


> Accuweather is saying 4-8 by monday afternoon, thats a long time to only get a few inches of snow.


Yup… plowing 2-3 times for a 4-8" storm is no fun….

Of course on the other hand, it's less stressful in some regards than having a storm dump 4-8" in a matter of 2-3 hours right before the morning commute...


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci;1949401 said:


> It'll probably end up being mostly (if not all) rain here as usual, but I wouldn't mind missing this one. I get married tomorrow night and it would be nice to have more than one day between the wedding and a day of plowing.


Congratulations, at least it isn't Sunday.



V_Scapes;1949464 said:


> Accuweather is saying 4-8 by monday afternoon, thats a long time to only get a few inches of snow.


Sounds like it's going to just be a really slow snow, no heavy bands. It'll be a pain in the ass to go out a few times for very little snow but it might be the least stressful snow we've had in years if we really only get 3-6/4-8 over the span of a few days


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci;1949401 said:


> It'll probably end up being mostly (if not all) rain here as usual, but I wouldn't mind missing this one. I get married tomorrow night and it would be nice to have more than one day between the wedding and a day of plowing.


Congratulations Jason, I should be down that way one day later next week shoot me a text when the dust settles


----------



## lilsteve08

I might be off topic but what is the going rate now for bulk salt by the ton/yard?


----------



## sota

djt1029;1949575 said:


> Congratulations, at least it isn't Sunday.
> 
> Sounds like it's going to just be a really slow snow, no heavy bands. It'll be a pain in the ass to go out a few times for very little snow but it might be the least stressful snow we've had in years if we really only get 3-6/4-8 over the span of a few days


trust me when I say, unless you've had a hemorrhoid ligated recently, you have no clue what a "pain in the ass" really is.


----------



## mkwl

Here we go again... NOAA is already saying it's going to be ice and a wintry mix from sat night thru monday... Awesome a 3 day dragged out ice event


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C;1949665 said:


> Congratulations Jason, I should be down that way one day later next week shoot me a text when the dust settles


Thanks brother, sounds good.



sota;1949689 said:


> trust me when I say, unless you've had a hemorrhoid ligated recently, you have no clue what a "pain in the ass" really is.


I think I speak on behalf of everyone when I say, thanks for that...


----------



## sota

no problem 

I'm spreading the pain around.


----------



## AG09

lilsteve08;1949669 said:


> I might be off topic but what is the going rate now for bulk salt by the ton/yard?


It depends are you buying one ton each time or you buying a tri-axle each time?


----------



## lilsteve08

One ton from a supply yard, was planning on buying a small trailer to have pick it up with and store it onsite to load a tailgate spreader from


----------



## motormouse172

Sunday thru Tuesday looks to be bombing out as we get closer. Extreme NJ looks like it will get plowable weather.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

motormouse172;1950118 said:


> Sunday thru Tuesday looks to be bombing out as we get closer. Extreme NJ looks like it will get plowable weather.


Yup. Another one heading North. Typical for this year.


----------



## AG09

lilsteve08;1950010 said:


> One ton from a supply yard, was planning on buying a small trailer to have pick it up with and store it onsite to load a tailgate spreader from


You are prob looking at 110-125 a scoop depending on the size of the bucket. If the salt is treated it will also cost more. Call Wayne wholesale, Canete or Braen.


----------



## lilsteve08

AG09;1950155 said:


> You are prob looking at 110-125 a scoop depending on the size of the bucket. If the salt is treated it will also cost more. Call Wayne wholesale, Canete or Braen.


Thanks AG09


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like the storm is staying more northward so probably an event for northern counties. Certainly is going to be warm...hope some of you like pushing heavy slop around.


----------



## gutter21

AG09;1950155 said:


> You are prob looking at 110-125 a scoop depending on the size of the bucket. If the salt is treated it will also cost more. Call Wayne wholesale, Canete or Braen.


 I priced out Braen & Wayne Wholesale - Braen $120 for bulk and Wayne Wholesale is $180 for treated Bulk


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1950218 said:


> Looks like the storm is staying more northward so probably an event for northern counties. Certainly is going to be warm...hope some of you like pushing heavy slop around.


Not going to be fun at all.... Is it spring yet? LOL


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

That's we did earlier this week with the slop. Hoping it's either snow or rain...not a mix! For my area they are going to all rain as of now, but the way this winter has been who knows.


----------



## djt1029

Hope it trends even more north, already dealt with one sloppy mess of ice, really don't want to have to do that again


----------



## AG09

gutter21;1950224 said:


> I priced out Braen & Wayne Wholesale - Braen $120 for bulk and Wayne Wholesale is $180 for treated Bulk


Where are you located? Do you know much you are getting for those prices?


----------



## kawasaki guy

Where is the harsh winter we were suppose to get?


----------



## Snow Commandor

AG09;1950155 said:


> You are prob looking at 110-125 a scoop depending on the size of the bucket. If the salt is treated it will also cost more. Call Wayne wholesale, Canete or Braen.


Canete is open 24hrs for bulk salt during the storms. don't know how much they get for bulk salt.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Yep we in central jersey def gonna miss out on the fun this time around, hope we can get one or two more decent ones really wanna be able to purchase two new riders instead of one and not have to owe any money, i hate making payments,but guess ya have to do what you have to do, if anyone up north needs some experienced helping and quick but safe , shoot me a private with your email address or cell and ill shoot ya a texts, seems im going to be available lol thanks


----------



## gutter21

AG09;1950478 said:


> Where are you located? Do you know much you are getting for those prices?


I'm in pequannock. That's per yard. Anyone know how much canete charges for bulk.


----------



## V_Scapes

Sterling Recycling has bulk rock, i think its 125/yd.

EPAWA forecast is rain to freezing rain to snow for me. 2-4" possible. Nice sheet of ice under snow is always fun.
were getting some snow here that was a surprise this morning, going to check the lots for salt in a few.


----------



## sota

thought about pulling out my little trailer, putting on the sides (4'x8'x2', 64ft3, or 2.37yd3 capable), tarping the inside and visiting a bulk supplier. could really use a bunch to deal with my driveway freezing over like it does. gravel totally SUCKS! doesn't look like I'm going to be plowing for people this season. hopefully next I can start doing drives and making some scratch to finally pave this damn thing. either that anyone know of a place near 07922 I can get bagged for cheap?


----------



## djt1029

sota;1951078 said:


> thought about pulling out my little trailer, putting on the sides (4'x8'x2', 64ft3, or 2.37yd3 capable), tarping the inside and visiting a bulk supplier. could really use a bunch to deal with my driveway freezing over like it does. gravel totally SUCKS! doesn't look like I'm going to be plowing for people this season. hopefully next I can start doing drives and making some scratch to finally pave this damn thing. either that anyone know of a place near 07922 I can get bagged for cheap?


Might hold 2.37 CYD but unless that trailer has brakes and you're towing it with something that isn't that Liberty, I wouldn't do it


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like 3-6" here in northwest Jersey, we'll see how it pans out. At least we'll have some sun Tuesday so we can ease back on the salt a bit, last few storms we've been running through it real fast



djt1029;1951113 said:


> Might hold 2.37 CYD but unless that trailer has brakes and you're towing it with something that isn't that Liberty, I wouldn't do it


Same here


----------



## AG09

sota;1951078 said:


> thought about pulling out my little trailer, putting on the sides (4'x8'x2', 64ft3, or 2.37yd3 capable), tarping the inside and visiting a bulk supplier. could really use a bunch to deal with my driveway freezing over like it does. gravel totally SUCKS! doesn't look like I'm going to be plowing for people this season. hopefully next I can start doing drives and making some scratch to finally pave this damn thing. either that anyone know of a place near 07922 I can get bagged for cheap?


I hate to say it but your nuts that's about 3 tons possibly more if it's wet.


----------



## lilsteve08

Sounds like ice to snow for NNJ, so another presalt sunday


----------



## AG09

gutter21;1950953 said:


> I'm in pequannock. That's per yard. Anyone know how much canete charges for bulk.


Nice to see other guys close by. Do you landscape too or just plow?


----------



## sota

djt1029;1951113 said:


> Might hold 2.37 CYD but unless that trailer has brakes and you're towing it with something that isn't that Liberty, I wouldn't do it





AG09;1951161 said:


> I hate to say it but your nuts that's about 3 tons possibly more if it's wet.


I wouldn't want to fill it, as it would be WAY more salt than my one lowly driveway would need.

As for the liberty's towing prowess...










She does that a couple times a year. I weighed 10,060# that day, gross, and average 17mpg while towing at highway speeds. Come to think of it, I should take a hop over to the quarry next door (where i got that weight from... they weigh me for free whenever I want... us being neighbors and all) and see if they don't have salt.


----------



## Mike_C

Not looking to give you sh*t, but honestly you're looking for trouble towing that at highway speeds, you'd be looking for even more trouble towing 2+ yards of rock salt on a small trailer. Just because it can pull it doesn't mean it can stop it short, and don't make it legal. The DOT will have an absolute field day if anything ever went wrong, and if you're even 1 pound over combined GVWR for your jeep it'll be even worse.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Mike_C;1951226 said:


> Not looking to give you sh*t, but honestly you're looking for trouble towing that at highway speeds, you'd be looking for even more trouble towing 2+ yards of rock salt on a small trailer. Just because it can pull it doesn't mean it can stop it short, and don't make it legal. The DOT will have an absolute field day if anything ever went wrong, and if you're even 1 pound over combined GVWR for your jeep it'll be even worse.


You're absolutely right Mike! he's not only going to be in trouble with the law but it's totally unsafe to be hauling that heavy load behind a little Jeep Liberty.


----------



## sota

*shrug* y'all can worry about it. I won't. back to the salt issue, seeing as how we're getting ice this sunday supposedly.


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like all rain here, extended forecast seems quiet this week, might finally start finishing my attic.



sota;1951344 said:


> *shrug* y'all can worry about it. I won't. back to the salt issue, seeing as how we're getting ice this sunday supposedly.


Great attitude to have, not worrying about your carelessness possibly getting someone else hurt/killed


----------



## Snow Commandor

J.Ricci;1951383 said:


> Looks like all rain here, extended forecast seems quiet this week, might finally start finishing my attic.
> 
> Great attitude to have, not worrying about your carelessness possibly getting someone else hurt/killed


My sentiments exactly! it's ignorance & carelessness that gets people killed or injured.


----------



## sota

I have no need, nor desire, to explain how it is neither ignorance nor carelessness. the vehicle is capable of the tasks requested of it. you can choose to believe that or not. if you wish you can go do the same due diligence I did and learn this, or not. either way I have neither the desire nor the inclination to satisfy your concerns or change your opinions.

Sunday's prediction of Rain to Ice looks so appetizing right now. Predicting another late Monday for school I suspect, if they don't cancel all together. (I hope not.)


----------



## F250/XLS

We have no desire to change your opinion,,, has for being up to the task is only
your lack of experience talking ,,,,, luck does change at one time and i hope you do not hurt anyone on that new learning day ,,,,,,


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C;1951136 said:


> Looks like 3-6" here in northwest Jersey, we'll see how it pans out. At least we'll have some sun Tuesday so we can ease back on the salt a bit, last few storms we've been running through it real fast
> 
> Same here


Me too, temps shouldnt be super cold so hopefully thatll help melt the ice accrual were supposed to get. The weather advisory says .25 to .50" of ice


----------



## sota

does putting down salt/ice melt before a storm work as effectively on a gravel drive as a solid surface?


----------



## lilsteve08

Salted one lot, actually my son did and starting to rain a bit in clifton, hope it comes down as snow/ice and not a heavy rain to wash away salt


----------



## V_Scapes

Just pre treated me lots as well since it was coming down as sleet and snow mix but it stopped. Im hoping we get some snow before the ice so it all plows up easier.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1952091 said:


> Just pre treated me lots as well since it was coming down as sleet and snow mix but it stopped. Im hoping we get some snow before the ice so it all plows up easier.


Yup pre-treated a bunch of steeper drives- thinking that if we do get a quarter inch of ice or more with 4-6" of snow on top the pre-treat should help gain some traction, keep ice from totally adhering to the pavement… if it doesn't get washed away first :roll eyes:

Looks like ice followed by 4-6" of snow here late tonight -tomorrow around midnight…. at least it'll be done late tom night so we will have all the wee hours to get things plowed out before the Tuesday morning commute  Now, if we could just get a COLD storm with all snow…. 12" of fluff! Thumbs Up


----------



## AG09

mkwl;1952100 said:


> Now, if we could just get a COLD storm with all snow…. 12" of fluff! Thumbs Up


Wishful thinking my friend.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nothing but rain heading our way...


----------



## mkwl

AG09;1952116 said:


> Wishful thinking my friend.


A man can dream… can't he? LOL Thumbs Up


----------



## Snow Commandor

Looks like we're in for a slushy mess tomorrow. must go out and pre salt in the early am.


----------



## AG09

mkwl;1952192 said:


> A man can dream… can't he? LOL Thumbs Up


Yes he can. We will prob get that March 15th when everyone is hoping to get started with Spring clean ups.


----------



## mkwl

AG09;1952260 said:


> Yes he can. We will prob get that March 15th when everyone is hoping to get started with Spring clean ups.


Yup- wouldn't surprise me one bit… Mother Nature has a cruel sense of humor


----------



## Plow Nuts

sota;1951184 said:


> I wouldn't want to fill it, as it would be WAY more salt than my one lowly driveway would need.
> 
> As for the liberty's towing prowess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does that a couple times a year. I weighed 10,060# that day, gross, and average 17mpg while towing at highway speeds. Come to think of it, I should take a hop over to the quarry next door (where i got that weight from... they weigh me for free whenever I want... us being neighbors and all) and see if they don't have salt.


WOW!!!!!!! I am speechless.


----------



## djt1029

Looks like maybe an inch or two here after some icing in the morning, maybe another couple inches Thursday. I'm supposed to go away this weekend so I'm sure we'll end up getting a storm of some sort then unfortunately



AG09;1952260 said:


> Yes he can. We will prob get that March 15th when everyone is hoping to get started with Spring clean ups.


With the way the last couple winters have gone, I already don't expect to get started before April 1st again this year


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Plow Nuts;1952445 said:


> WOW!!!!!!! I am speechless.


Why ? Are you amazed at how stupid someone can be, or arrogant in the face of being wrong? or for the complete disregard for those around them ? or you just loved the graphics on the race car ?

Do tell....rabbit....bo tell


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Just got to my day job in Southern Middlesex Co, came from NW Monmouth. My driveway and road was a skating rink. Roads on the way (mostly county, no highway) were a mixed bag some just wet some frozen slush. 
Get to work and parking lot is also an ice rink, which is odd for the company that takes care of this place (fairly large lot). Sidewalks are good though. 
Now I'm figuring they are having some equipment issues, as there is one guy in what appears to be his personal half ton pickup (no signs, lights, push beams, etc...) going around with 5 gallon buckets and a hand scoop tossing salt on the sidewalks. Normally for this type of event they would have one or two 1-ton and up with v-boxes and 2-3 guys with walk behind spreaders.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Thanks for the updates on the road conditions. My wife has to travel from ne. Monmouth to Brick in Ocean Twsp. today. Maybe ill drive her to work..


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like a nasty icing event for a lot of the state, we should be spared most of that and just end up with a mess of icy snow here. My sister in law lives in Hudson county and says things are getting pretty slick there


----------



## V_Scapes

Id be surprised if we get much snow at all here. everything has a thin crusty sleet layer on it. I couldnt even get the ice off my windshield with the scraper. Just finished a first salt run and waiting to see what else we get. Schools are closed but the roads are improving.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Boss comes up the NJTP from Exit 4 to 8A. Said by Exit 6 it was like bumper cars. There were the people doing 30 mph with flashers on and then people still trying to run 60-70 mph, those were the ones spinning like tops and going into the dividers.


----------



## sota

roads are sketchy here as well.


----------



## djt1029

Just got in from salting, real thin layer of ice on everything . The weather channels downgraded my area to "less than an inch" of snow & ice and I think they've got it right, can't see this giving us anything as far as accumulation. Starting to sleet pretty heavy right now, probably going to salt again around noon


----------



## V_Scapes

It keeps flip flopping here from snow to sleet, kinda wishing it would just shut off already.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes;1952883 said:


> It keeps flip flopping here from snow to sleet, kinda wishing it would just shut off already.


Same here, according to the weather guessers we were supposed to be mainly snow, but it's been a nasty mix for a while now, I guess the meteorologists are determined to get every storm wrong this winter. The icing's made it a fairly busy morning at the firehouse though, been a bad winter for ice


----------



## V_Scapes

Still snowing here although according to the radar it looks like its winding down. anyone plowing yet?


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1952983 said:


> Still snowing here although according to the radar it looks like its winding down. anyone plowing yet?


Not sure what we're gonna do- they're still calling for more snow this evening- just under an inch here… hate storms like this which could go either way… half the people are happy if we come… half would rather we didn't come…


----------



## Petr51488

How do you guys check the past snow falls on noaa? zip code 07070


----------



## Plow Nuts

Dogplow Dodge;1952612 said:


> Why ? Are you amazed at how stupid someone can be, or arrogant in the face of being wrong? or for the complete disregard for those around them ? or you just loved the graphics on the race car ?
> 
> Do tell....rabbit....bo tell


I think the hair on the back of my neck stood up. I would pull over if I saw that on the road around me. When he crashes he still won't get it. Way too little of a tow vehicle for the load of the trailer and car on it.


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488;1953050 said:


> How do you guys check the past snow falls on noaa? zip code 07070


Not sure, but you could take a look at the Rutgers snow totals, maybe you'll luck out and they'll have them for where you need them

http://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/?target=wint1415snowtotals



Plow Nuts;1953507 said:


> I think the hair on the back of my neck stood up. I would pull over if I saw that on the road around me. When he crashes he still won't get it. Way too little of a tow vehicle for the load of the trailer and car on it.


Some people will never learn. I've been a volunteer firefighter/EMT 14 years and I've seen more than a few accidents caused by someone towing trailers too heavy for their vehicles, specifically remember being on a call where a guy was towing a car hauler with a jeep wrangler, fishtailed and killed a little girl.


----------



## lilsteve08

Presalted as the first raindrops fell on sunday evening as my customer gazed out his window with a surprised look, however was a good call on my part as ice buildup in my hometown led to no school for my 6 year old son that already had only a half day monday with teacher conference to follow at 1:30pm, then after the long drawn out minimal accumulation sleet fest was over salted my properties again at 4:30pm, monday evening at around 7pm got dressed up and took my wife out to a nice anniversary dinner with dress shoes on, (LOL), then around 10pm it started snowing again and now black ice warning overnight, WOW what a day!!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Woke up to YUK.... Man, this winter has sucked...


Drove around a bit yesterday. This "ice" winter we're having has left every sidewalk in Monmouth County coated in a layer of slippery grey and white. When I got home, I salted, then sanded my driveway, and sidewalks. I'm the only house in the entire neighborhood that actually did. 

Amazing that NO ONE de-ices around here. NO ONE.


----------



## djt1029

Had a thin layer of ice yesterday morning, then a long gap and another layer of ice and a trace of snow at night. For a storm with no real accumulation that was a pain in the ass


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1954208 said:


> Had a thin layer of ice yesterday morning, then a long gap and another layer of ice and a trace of snow at night. For a storm with no real accumulation that was a pain in the ass


My thoughts exactly- we were on some properties 3x all for some ice and 1-1.5" of snow… we need some real SNOW- NO ICE!!


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1954295 said:


> My thoughts exactly- we were on some properties 3x all for some ice and 1-1.5" of snow… we need some real SNOW- NO ICE!!


I don't think we got more than a half inch total here, salted the hell out of everywhere twice, suns doing a good job of finishing the job


----------



## V_Scapes

What a pain, full run through on the commercials and resis last night then woke up to a half inch here this morning with a delayed opening for the schools so i ran through all the commercials by myself. after a good plow and salt the sun burned everything off nicely. more to come Thursday and Saturday?


----------



## Mike_C

As it stands now looks like an inch or two Thursday and a few more inches on Saturday. Snow on valentines day again this year...wife's going to be thrilled with me


----------



## Petr51488

J.Ricci;1953727 said:


> Not sure, but you could take a look at the Rutgers snow totals, maybe you'll luck out and they'll have them for where you need them
> 
> http://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/?target=wint1415snowtotals


Thankssss!


----------



## djt1029

Tomorrow looks even lighter than it did yesterday, probably another 1" storm, quick money maker. Just wish Saturday would miss us


----------



## V_Scapes

...and more on tuesday...


----------



## iceyman

Thank god for salting this year. Has made me some decent money while waiting to get plowable snow. If we get a couple inches sat nite it will be a cold couple of inches


----------



## djt1029

Got my first call of the year for a lawn maintenance estimate today...not sure how anyone thinks I can give them a quote when there's 15" of snowpack


----------



## UniqueTouch

djt1029;1956107 said:


> Got my first call of the year for a lawn maintenance estimate today...not sure how anyone thinks I can give them a quote when there's 15" of snowpack


Why cant you give them an estimate with snow of the ground for cutting?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Here comes the blizzard....

http://www.nj.com/traffic/index.ssf...ts_prepares_for_major_storm.html#incart_river


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029;1956107 said:


> Got my first call of the year for a lawn maintenance estimate today...not sure how anyone thinks I can give them a quote when there's 15" of snowpack


You mean you need to actually see the property to quote it? Haha


----------



## kawasaki guy

So, where is the snow in Cape May County? Getting sick of this. Hope we have a really good landscaping season!


----------



## mkwl

J.Ricci;1956346 said:


> You mean you need to actually see the property to quote it? Haha


If I had a dollar for every person who called asking for a quote for plowing of mowing without telling me what town they were in or letting me look at it… LOL :roll eyes:


----------



## UniqueTouch

*lawn*



J.Ricci;1956346 said:


> You mean you need to actually see the property to quote it? Haha


Yea thats what im saying it makes no sense bc u can see the size how much wacking and edging and beds, doesnt make sence, ill give them an estimate for ya always looking for more lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

We in Monmouth County are going to get missed again, im getting pissed trying to buy another enclosed trailer on just plowing money along with the rider I bought, please god make it snow,


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch;1956703 said:


> Yea thats what im saying it makes no sense bc u can see the size how much wacking and edging and beds, doesnt make sence, ill give them an estimate for ya always looking for more lol


I was being sarcastic. He's right, there's no way you can correctly quote a property with a foot plus of snow pack, especially if you're doing full service maintenance


----------



## UniqueTouch

I guess, you guys are lucky where your at in jersey bc it doesnt even matter here where im at bc theres so many people popping uo every day its ridiculous so you cant even go to a house for an estimate and price it at where its supposed to bc off of these guys that have never done it before, its really sad these days. Hows business near you ricci


----------



## Snow Commandor

UniqueTouch;1956737 said:


> I guess, you guys are lucky where your at in jersey bc it doesnt even matter here where im at bc theres so many people popping uo every day its ridiculous so you cant even go to a house for an estimate and price it at where its supposed to bc off of these guys that have never done it before, its really sad these days. Hows business near you ricci


It's just as bad here in Bergen County. I'm so sick of all the newbie's popping up around here it's enough to make me wanna quit the landscape maintenance business.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Snow Commandor;1956781 said:


> It's just as bad here in Bergen County. I'm so sick of all the newbie's popping up around here it's enough to make me wanna quit the landscape maintenance business.


I know and i honestly dont mean to be like that but enough is enough already start a different kind of business, all the guys who have started in the past 5 years maybe a lil longer have already lowered our income by atleast 10,000 a season maybe double or triple for some of us depending on our business size. And now all these trucks and machines you can finance no problem so everyone in it now, its crazy, thats why i started sealcoating a few years back and there were like non of us, now everyone wanna jump on the bandwagon for that too. Freaking ridic. go to freaking college!!!! Lol


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch;1956737 said:


> I guess, you guys are lucky where your at in jersey bc it doesnt even matter here where im at bc theres so many people popping uo every day its ridiculous so you cant even go to a house for an estimate and price it at where its supposed to bc off of these guys that have never done it before, its really sad these days. Hows business near you ricci


I honestly can't complain at all this winter, I've been able to get 2-3 days of billable work for the guys every week since New Years...it's nothing crazy but keeps the cash flowing and them happy when the snow isn't falling. Just did a cleanup/trimming/mulch job for a realtor and a yard tear out/regrade with river rock this week, and if we don't see any accumulating snow soon I have a little demolition job and a patio for my wife's best friend. If I can keep them with a few days of work until St Patricks day it was a good winter, snow is just bonus money down here


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I did all I could to make it snow last night. Talked about how well truck & plow have performed in the few pushes so far this year, did not hook up plow, went out to dinner last night and had adult beverages. All no go.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

UniqueTouch;1956822 said:


> I know and i honestly dont mean to be like that but enough is enough already start a different kind of business, all the guys who have started in the past 5 years maybe a lil longer have already lowered our income by atleast 10,000 a season maybe double or triple for some of us depending on our business size. And now all these trucks and machines you can finance no problem so everyone in it now, its crazy, thats why i started sealcoating a few years back and there were like non of us, now everyone wanna jump on the bandwagon for that too. Freaking ridic. go to freaking college!!!! Lol


Every F-in post you place here is bi#ching and complaining about new guys getting into the business. It's about time you shut the F-up, as we've heard it a dozen times too many already. This site is about helping each other, learning about the business, and being here for one another. Be a man and either get out of the business, or stop complaining about what you cannot control.

This forum is for "weather discussion" and not how much you hate new guys getting into the biz.


----------



## V_Scapes

I had someone call me for drainage work a couple weeks ago and told him ill call him back when the snow is almost gone...he couldnt understand why. 

EPAWA calling for 4-6 for here saturday night, going to be a really cold sunday to work in.


----------



## Mike_C

UniqueTouch;1956822 said:


> I know and i honestly dont mean to be like that but enough is enough already start a different kind of business, all the guys who have started in the past 5 years maybe a lil longer have already lowered our income by atleast 10,000 a season maybe double or triple for some of us depending on our business size. And now all these trucks and machines you can finance no problem so everyone in it now, its crazy, thats why i started sealcoating a few years back and there were like non of us, now everyone wanna jump on the bandwagon for that too. Freaking ridic. go to freaking college!!!! Lol


There isn't a businesses price cutters haven't crossed into, they have their hands in everything, we're no different than any other trade or service business, they're even in retail. If you can set yourself apart there's nothing to worry about from them. This isn't new, I've been doing this since I got out of high school and I'm in my late 30s now, things haven't changed all that much except people are way slower to pay their bills now. Sure new guys are annoying, you know what's equally annoying? The guy who hangs around the supply yard and *****es about new guys & lowballers all day long. Never once have I worried about Paco & Juan cutting into my revenue with their beat to hell ford ranger with a 36in the back, or their minivan construction rig.


----------



## mkwl

Snow Commandor;1956781 said:


> It's just as bad here in Bergen County. I'm so sick of all the newbie's popping up around here it's enough to make me wanna quit the landscape maintenance business.


Getting out of the maintenance side of the landscaping biz was the best thing I ever did- too many guys and too little money in it- doing much bigger better things now!


----------



## mkwl

UniqueTouch;1956822 said:


> I know and i honestly dont mean to be like that but enough is enough already start a different kind of business, all the guys who have started in the past 5 years maybe a lil longer have already lowered our income by atleast 10,000 a season maybe double or triple for some of us depending on our business size. And now all these trucks and machines you can finance no problem so everyone in it now, its crazy, thats why i started sealcoating a few years back and there were like non of us, now everyone wanna jump on the bandwagon for that too. Freaking ridic. go to freaking college!!!! Lol


There are just as many large, established companies out there "feeding the monster" by slashing prices, driving EVERYONE'S profitability down… not just the "new guys". I would consider myself a "new guy"- at it since '12 full-time, but my price is consistently right in line or higher than others when bidding on projects- I win work not by price, but by quality and offering absolutely unparalleled customer service… try it sometime- works well and when you're not competing on price you're not dealing with the hacks! pay up

Oh, and I went to college, I have my bachelors in landscape contracting


----------



## motormouse172

"dangerous" wind is about all we are getting from this storm.


----------



## V_Scapes

Dangerous wind and wind chill, snowfall rates of up to 1-2" per hour for a short time. Well probably see 3-5 around here and looks to be a quick mover getting out of here by noon tomorrow.


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing here, still only 19'


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow here with a coating


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, Mabe an inch on ground, not doing much. I just finished my last repair. Off to Red Lobster bar for a beer and some apps, see what happens later.


----------



## 05ram

Only a dusting here in union County.


----------



## H&NServices

Your not Randall Ave Garage over there behind Ayers are you?


----------



## Randall Ave

Thats me, but next town over.


----------



## H&NServices

Small world man. My old man was just asking me if you guys were still around the other day.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Just a dusting as of 7pm now. heavy snow and wind will be coming after midnight and in the am.


----------



## Mike_C

Got some snow on the ground now, waiting for the heavier band to start. The wind and cold are the worst of this storm though, worse than the snow itself


----------



## crazyboy

Got about 2-3" here, and holy wind gusts batman!


----------



## djt1029

Half an inch here and that's being generous, more like a patchy coating....salted the commercials and called it a day, -15 with the windchill here according to accuweather, don't plan on setting foot outside until I have to I have to go to valentines day dinner tonight


----------



## lilsteve08

Forecast went from 3-7 inches to maybe a half inch on the ground in wayne and an occasional burst of wind, another storm that went South literally


----------



## crazyboy

About 5" average here, but some decent drifts up to about 16". Sites are cleared and salted, diner was visited, now it's nap time. Road plows still haven't gone by most places so will have to do some cleanup later on.


----------



## Snow Commandor

lilsteve08;1958767 said:


> Forecast went from 3-7 inches to maybe a half inch on the ground in wayne and an occasional burst of wind, another storm that went South literally


Thats exactly what happened! we barely got a dusting in Tnek when they had forcasted 3 to 7. I was watching to radar all night as the storm was heading south of us. just another quick salting of the commercials.


----------



## V_Scapes

Got about an inch here, but some places barely had anything since the wind blew it away. Listening to the wind last night i was waiting for a tree to fall on the house, never heard anything like it. anyway got a full round in for the resis and commercials. as cold as it is tho the sun did an amazing job of melting everything that was plowed, barely used any salt.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Avg 3-4", same lots had dry patches and 10" + drifts from the wind.
Calling for another round Monday into Tuesday.


----------



## crazyboy

Tomorrow into Tuesday looks decent, saying 5-8". I'll take it.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Yeah I'm seeing 3-6" & 5-8", depending on the site. Looks like winds will be less, that's good.


----------



## lilsteve08

I will believe it when I see it, 2015 and still they aren't any closer to solid predictions based on computer models and past storms going out to sea or going south.Weather Guessers


----------



## H&NServices

Ive given up on any predictions except looking out the window anymore. Ive had more sleepless nights this season then any other. I'll be doing some welding on the top edge of my plow tomorrow night so Im sure we'll get dumped on.


----------



## djt1029

I've seen 1-3 for my area and 2-4 for some parts of Jersey, nothing more than that. I don't expect to even get an inch from it, probably just enough to salt again Tuesday


----------



## Citytow

*0-8" here mon thru tues*


----------



## sgpmi10

Hey does anyone know where i can get bulk treated salt in monmouth county or ocean county? I live in wall township.


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like you guys in central and southern areas will benefit from this one best. only 2-4 for my area.


----------



## lilsteve08

Having looked at the week ahead I see the guys in central and southern jersey are getting the lion's share of the snow tuesday, Watching weather forecasts is like watching plane cancellations at an airport, either it's a go or they are grounded, no happy medium, Zilch.


----------



## UniqueTouch

sgpmi10;1959414 said:


> Hey does anyone know where i can get bulk treated salt in monmouth county or ocean county? I live in wall township.


Email me [email protected]
How much ya need?


----------



## to_buy

You know they will "screw the pooch " one of these storms and we will get buried in snow.I can't wait for that to happen


----------



## V_Scapes

to_buy;1960056 said:


> You know they will "screw the pooch " one of these storms and we will get buried in snow.I can't wait for that to happen


Id rather have it go the other way around, surprises like that are no fun.


----------



## Mike_C

to_buy;1960056 said:


> You know they will "screw the pooch " one of these storms and we will get buried in snow.I can't wait for that to happen


Why would anyone want that kind of surprise.

Calling for 1-3 here tomorrow, no big deal, and another chance on the weekend...seems like we've had snow every weekend since mid January, was really hoping to have some vacation time this winter


----------



## mkwl

Mike_C;1960172 said:


> Why would anyone want that kind of surprise.
> 
> Calling for 1-3 here tomorrow, no big deal, and another chance on the weekend...seems like we've had snow every weekend since mid January, was really hoping to have some vacation time this winter


I'd rather get nothing from a 1-3" storm than a surprise blizzard…

Yup that's what they're saying- wish the one this weekend would either slow down and come Sunday night/Monday or not come at all… have been missing going upstate almost every weekend because of these little snows…


----------



## iceyman

Ill be in vt sat n sun skiing so im sure itll trend snowier this weekend. Hopefully we get out tonite


----------



## djt1029

I'm with you guys, would rather be prepared for snow and get nothing than be surprised with an unexpected heavy snow. I feel like I haven't done anything since the middle of January, supposed to go away this weekend and next, so I'd be happy with a salt run tomorrow afternoon and not a flake this weekend


----------



## jerzeyguy

sgpmi10;1959414 said:


> Hey does anyone know where i can get bulk treated salt in monmouth county or ocean county? I live in wall township.


Try this guy 9084478017


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like 2-4 / 3-6 here...we shall see. I'm on board with hoping the weekend system misses, planning on going snowboarding Saturday and didn't plan on coming back until the end of next week if possible


----------



## crazyboy

2" on the ground so far...


----------



## djt1029

Got an inch or two of powder, nice smooth run through everywhere...barely even had to salt since the sun came out strong around 10AM. Even had a couple of people come out while we were there this morning to pay me...between the light snow, no problems with the guys showing up and actually getting paid while out there I'm not sure if it was even a real storm or a dream


----------



## J.Ricci

Got a decent storm here, probably between 4 & 6" depending on the location..it was going nice and smooth until some stupid woman blew through a stop sign, didn't even attempt to stop, slammed into my personal truck and totaled it. Guess I'll be truck shopping tomorrow


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci;1961052 said:


> Got a decent storm here, probably between 4 & 6" depending on the location..it was going nice and smooth until some stupid woman blew through a stop sign, didn't even attempt to stop, slammed into my personal truck and totaled it. Guess I'll be truck shopping tomorrow


Oh jeeze  hope everyones alright.

We got about an inch of fluff, was on the fence about going thru everyone but we did anyway, no one complained. Hopefully this weekend isnt a rainy sloppy mess, looks to be close to 40 on sunday. wont that feel nice.


----------



## exclusive

J.Ricci;1961052 said:


> Got a decent storm here, probably between 4 & 6" depending on the location..it was going nice and smooth until some stupid woman blew through a stop sign, didn't even attempt to stop, slammed into my personal truck and totaled it. Guess I'll be truck shopping tomorrow


Sorry bro hope your ok


----------



## iceyman

Nice storm! Ending time of 3 hours earlier wouldve been nice but ill take it.. And unless its too soon lets see some pics of that truck ^


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

J.Ricci;1961052 said:


> Got a decent storm here, probably between 4 & 6" depending on the location..it was going nice and smooth until some stupid woman blew through a stop sign, didn't even attempt to stop, slammed into my personal truck and totaled it. Guess I'll be truck shopping tomorrow


Glad you weren't hurt...otherwise you'd be posting from Jersey shore medical ctr.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

4 to 6 dumped here. 15 hour days make me sleepy


----------



## crazyboy

6" On the ground here. Yawn.


----------



## Snow Commandor

crazyboy;1961751 said:


> 6" On the ground here. Yawn.


We only got between a dusting to 2 inches up in Bergen. Glad I didn't have to service the residentials.


----------



## J.Ricci

Thanks guys, I'm good just sore as all hell today. She hit me on the passengers side and didn't have any of my shovelers in the truck with me yesterday so that was a good thing. Turns out the woman was just above the legal limit...drunk driving in the snow, bad combination. Could've been a lot worse though, there was a smart car right behind me at the time of the crash, had she hit them instead she might have killed someone.


----------



## sota

washed everything. now it can do evil things again.


----------



## V_Scapes

Just heard 1-4" saturday afternoon to late sat night changing to rain by early sun AM. Looks like its going to be a mad rush to plow it up before the rain.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1963287 said:


> Just heard 1-4" saturday afternoon to late sat night changing to rain by early sun AM. Looks like its going to be a mad rush to plow it up before the rain.


I'd honestly rather just let it melt- I've missed almost every ski weekend for the last 2 months, I'd actually be happy with it just washing away… plus people have been b***ing non stop for the last couple days about the "little nothing snow events" we have been getting, so plowing just before it melts away on its own isn't going to look too good for us at this point...

Sorry I'm sure I'm going to catch h#!! for saying that… LOL


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci;1961949 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm good just sore as all hell today. She hit me on the passengers side and didn't have any of my shovelers in the truck with me yesterday so that was a good thing. Turns out the woman was just above the legal limit...drunk driving in the snow, bad combination. Could've been a lot worse though, there was a smart car right behind me at the time of the crash, had she hit them instead she might have killed someone.


Not surprised, half the people I come across on the road while out plowing drive like they're drunk...glad you're alright, sorry about the truck though



mkwl;1963322 said:


> I'd honestly rather just let it melt- I've missed almost every ski weekend for the last 2 months, I'd actually be happy with it just washing away… plus people have been b***ing non stop for the last couple days about the "little nothing snow events" we have been getting, so plowing just before it melts away on its own isn't going to look too good for us at this point...
> 
> Sorry I'm sure I'm going to catch h#!! for saying that… LOL


I'm with you, also want to get away this weekend. I'm hoping it washes away and I can just salt commercials for refreeze early Monday morning


----------



## Mike_C

Count me as another vote against plowing this weekend.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Bring it on BABY !!! Thumbs Up


I could use the ACCOUNTS RECEIVABLE....



which, if any luck, will eventually turn into a check....or two


----------



## Mike_C

Dogplow Dodge;1963444 said:


> Bring it on BABY !!! Thumbs Up
> 
> I could use the ACCOUNTS RECEIVABLE....
> 
> which, if any luck, will eventually turn into a check....or two


Hope you have better luck with that than I've been having this season, hard to look forward to plowing with $200k out on the street, every day I check the mail and there's a check or two for a few hundred bucks each, woopty f*ckin do. Less work, less expenses


----------



## iceyman

Im going skiing snow or not.. Got the pops to take my truck if needed. If it was gona be a boxing day i would stay but 3-5 deal they can handle


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mike_C;1963474 said:


> Hope you have better luck with that than I've been having this season, hard to look forward to plowing with $200k out on the street, every day I check the mail and there's a check or two for a few hundred bucks each, woopty f*ckin do. Less work, less expenses


I guess that's the advantage of being small potatoes. Not as much to wait for..


----------



## mkwl

Maybe it's just me, but I have had more people complaining/hassling/haggling with me on the snow invoices this year than ever before… I have more than half my clients payments overdue right now, with at least a call or two a day explaining why we shouldn't have charged so much, and wanting to know how I can discount their bill to accommodate for the "little snows"…


----------



## Petr51488

mkwl;1963872 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I have had more people complaining/hassling/haggling with me on the snow invoices this year than ever before… I have more than half my clients payments overdue right now, with at least a call or two a day explaining why we shouldn't have charged so much, and wanting to know how I can discount their bill to accommodate for the "little snows"…


SOOO glad I don't have that issue. Those that complain get dropped. I have my accounts on a fixed rate plan. Anything from a dusting to a foot is one price, 1'-2' is 1.5x the rate and anything over 2' is 2x the rate. That way there is no confusion as to how much we got ( I've had a customer argue with me over 1/2") and when we go out. The only time I don't go out is if we have a 1/16" and it's suppose to be above freezing the next day.


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1963872 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I have had more people complaining/hassling/haggling with me on the snow invoices this year than ever before… I have more than half my clients payments overdue right now, with at least a call or two a day explaining why we shouldn't have charged so much, and wanting to know how I can discount their bill to accommodate for the "little snows"…


Sounds like Bergen county to me :laughing:

Ive been lucky this year all of my customers have been quiet. Last year was a different story, my phone rang and rang every storm. I finally got paid up by all of my commercials this week so thats a nice feeling.

In all honesty if we get 4" theres no way alittle rain on sunday will melt it all, trust me it would be wishful thinking for me too. Im also hearing that some places may not change over to rain at all, snow to mix only.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

mkwl;1963872 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I have had more people complaining/hassling/haggling with me on the snow invoices this year than ever before… I have more than half my clients payments overdue right now, with at least a call or two a day explaining why we shouldn't have charged so much, and wanting to know how I can discount their bill to accommodate for the "little snows"…


Same here....

I guess snow plowing is not supposed to go up in cost.... you know, like the rest of the service world does annually....


----------



## djt1029

Last year I had a few complaints late in the season about invoices, but this year it's been worse. Complaining about the "little storms" meanwhile every time we get 5.5-5.9" snow (6" is my second tier on residential) and it mixes with rain/sleet/ice they don't care...the "little storms" are where we make up the money from the slop-fests we always get here in Jersey


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029;1964021 said:


> Last year I had a few complaints late in the season about invoices, but this year it's been worse. Complaining about the "little storms" meanwhile every time we get 5.5-5.9" snow (6" is my second tier on residential) and it mixes with rain/sleet/ice they don't care...the "little storms" are where we make up the money from the slop-fests we always get here in Jersey


Exactly! I do everything, residential and commercial, on 6" or less, 6-12, 12-18 tiers, plus salt. It's unbelievable how often a storm drops 5.8" or 11.8" and how rare a 6.1 or 12.1" storm are and always heavy ice mixed snow


----------



## motormouse172

SMH, at anyone in the snow business that doesn't want snow.


----------



## mkwl

Looks like we're going to see anywhere from 2-8" before going to rain here depending on who's forecast you believe.. LOL :roll eyes:

At least it looks like it's going to be done by 7-9AM Sunday so we can get out there and get everything scraped down before the temp drops like a rock again Sunday night.

Stay safe guys! :waving:


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1963894 said:


> Sounds like Bergen county to me :laughing:
> 
> Ive been lucky this year all of my customers have been quiet. Last year was a different story, my phone rang and rang every storm. I finally got paid up by all of my commercials this week so thats a nice feeling.
> 
> In all honesty if we get 4" theres no way alittle rain on sunday will melt it all, trust me it would be wishful thinking for me too. Im also hearing that some places may not change over to rain at all, snow to mix only.


Yup… gets worse every year… those with the most $ complain the most.. makes lots of sense to me


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1964268 said:


> Yup… gets worse every year… those with the most $ complain the most.. makes lots of sense to me


Did you get a chance to exercise that mvp yet?


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1964679 said:


> Did you get a chance to exercise that mvp yet?


Played with it a little after the last storm- awesome to be able to scoop- definitely will give another V a stronger consideration on my next plow purchase!

Just need a nice 20" fluffy storm so I can try out the V configuration!


----------



## V_Scapes

Nice! My next plow will be a MVP3 for sure.

Dumped pretty good here for an hour or so, made a mess and now its just light snow. Accuweather downgraded their forecast already. I dont think well get much rain at all up north here, maybe some light mixing.


----------



## djt1029

About an inch on the ground here, coming down pretty heavy but it's not a quick accumulating snow...I think we'll probably only get a total of 3" tops, just trying to find when this is supposed to start mixing, but everywhere seems to have a different story on that


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

WOO HOO !

another 2+ inches on the ground, and 4-6" more to follow !!!


Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow....


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1964960 said:


> About an inch on the ground here, coming down pretty heavy but it's not a quick accumulating snow...I think we'll probably only get a total of 3" tops, just trying to find when this is supposed to start mixing, but everywhere seems to have a different story on that


We have about 1.5" here now- light snow but steadily accumulating… seems like it's going to switch to freezing rain sometime between midnight and 4AM depending on who you listen to…. you guys going out before it switches over or letting the ice build on the snow?


----------



## djt1029

Planning on going out once it changes over since it's going to hit the 40's tomorrow, little salt and warm temps and there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1965014 said:


> Planning on going out once it changes over since it's going to hit the 40's tomorrow, little salt and warm temps and there shouldn't be an issue.


Weather.com saying it's not supposed to really switch over at all- snow then light snow after 2AM until ending as snow showers around 7-8AM… hope that's what happens!


----------



## lilsteve08

Roads are horrible, plows went up and down route 23 north from riverdale to Kinnelon, still a slopfest, my street (major hill) not plowed and when I almost make it to the top, 2 neighbors were blocking road that slid into each other and another guy shoveling driveway, just parked in middle of street (rude neighbors) love my honda pilot in the snow, be safe out there


----------



## djt1029

Changed over here in Tenafly, sleet/ice...pretty sure it's mixing with rain also...Probably going to catch the 11:00 news weather report and then head out.


----------



## sota

plowed out 20 minutes ago. measured 3 1/4" on the ground. now sleeting heavily.


----------



## Petr51488

Been raining for the last hour and a half. 3"


----------



## jcoria

Over on Elizabeth it's been raining for the past 2 hours. Got a good 3" and now it's all slop


----------



## matt7791

just got done here roads are terrible freezing rain and stupid drivers made for an interesting night


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey dogplow , you from monmouth county ? Another great storm guys, hope everyone is right about the winters are going to get worse and worse. This has been the best month ive ever had and then in another month well be making bank doing spring clean ups. People are already calling me to come out to freehold this year, seems like non of the landscapers there got too many final cleanups in. Hope everyone was safe and made a lot of money. Big crash on highway 35 in ocean where i from, the light pole was down and reached all the way to the median. These people with the cars really need to stay home, i know its fun driving in the weather but they are the worst to get stuck behind, usually takes men 30 minites to get to my holmdel accounts but took me 50 minutes bc of some dusch in a mustang going 5mph


----------



## UniqueTouch

In monmouth county we had about 5-6 inches before the change over at 9pm, couldnt believe that 90 percent of me customers still wanted me to show, they all were like maybe well wait until tom morning to see if it melts it all the way and then well call you. I made it clear to them all that ilm not going back out nor am i willing to ruin my truck pushes heavy ass snow for $100, then they changed their toon, they thought bc it went from 6 inches to three that we were gonna charge half price, lol these characters are out of their minds and so cheap, they have so much money also, i guess thats why they have money, good night yall get some rest we got a couple storms coming. Im gonna call that were gonna get the biggest of the season this coming weekend with 15 plus inches.


----------



## lilsteve08

UniqueTouch;1965209 said:


> In monmouth county we had about 5-6 inches before the change over at 9pm, couldnt believe that 90 percent of me customers still wanted me to show, they all were like maybe well wait until tom morning to see if it melts it all the way and then well call you. I made it clear to them all that ilm not going back out nor am i willing to ruin my truck pushes heavy ass snow for $100, then they changed their toon, they thought bc it went from 6 inches to three that we were gonna charge half price, lol these characters are out of their minds and so cheap, they have so much money also, i guess thats why they have money, good night yall get some rest we got a couple storms coming. Im gonna call that were gonna get the biggest of the season this coming weekend with 15 plus inches.


Unique, where did you hear/see 15"? I would love some big ones so I can bill higher, these little ones were crappy this year


----------



## J.Ricci

lilsteve08;1965224 said:


> Unique, where did you hear/see 15"? I would love some big ones so I can bill higher, these little ones were crappy this year


I think he's just trying his hand at being a meteorologist and taking a wild stab in the ark like they've been doing all winter. Can't blame a guy for trying, after all they've proven to us all winter how they can be completely wrong and still get paid. That said, we won't get 15"...we probably won't even get snow next weekend


----------



## V_Scapes

Nice easy push today for sure. didnt go out until 3am, the storm stuck around alot longer up north. Id say we got close to 3" of powder. ill take these 1-4" storms one after another, nothing but money makers.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1965557 said:


> Nice easy push today for sure. didnt go out until 3am, the storm stuck around alot longer up north. Id say we got close to 3" of powder. ill take these 1-4" storms one after another, nothing but money makers.


We got about 5" here, nice and fluffy, and thankfully no ice/rain Thumbs Up Another successful storm- I'll take these all winter long


----------



## djt1029

About 4" here with some sleet mixed in not a bad storm just glad it never went to straight rain. Looks like this week might be quiet could use the break to get some non-work related stuff done I've been putting off since Christmas


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Great week for truck maintenance


----------



## V_Scapes

Dogplow Dodge;1966409 said:


> Great week for truck maintenance


Maybe if you have a heated garage.

Next threat might be march 2-3 but remaining cold this week. I wouldnt mind if winter stuck around a little longer to buy me some time.


----------



## info4tim

J.Ricci;1965406 said:


> I think he's just trying his hand at being a meteorologist and taking a wild stab in the ark like they've been doing all winter. Can't blame a guy for trying, after all they've proven to us all winter how they can be completely wrong and still get paid. That said, we won't get 15"...we probably won't even get snow next weekend


Your correct! Wow, are you a met!? 40+ n rain sun AND Mon!!


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes;1966504 said:


> Maybe if you have a heated garage.
> 
> Next threat might be march 2-3 but remaining cold this week. I wouldnt mind if winter stuck around a little longer to buy me some time.


I'm with you...I think we have plenty of time still though, even if we don't get anything else significant in the way of snow it's going to take a while for everything to melt off. As cold as it's been everything is frozen solid as a rock


----------



## Mike_C

UniqueTouch;1965209 said:


> *Im gonna call that were gonna get the biggest of the season this coming weekend with 15 plus inches*.


Yeah, that's not happening


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C;1966656 said:


> Yeah, that's not happening


:laughing:

I would imagine the frost has got to be at least a foot deep by now.

Anyone ever work with an aluminum dump body before? Pros and cons? might go look at one this week.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

V_Scapes;1966504 said:


> Maybe if you have a heated garage.
> 
> Next threat might be march 2-3 but remaining cold this week. I wouldnt mind if winter stuck around a little longer to buy me some time.


Not yet... but at some point next year if all goes well.

Until then, I just use my Jet heater and insulated coveralls. Works for a few hours until my nose gets cold, and I look for a pair of boobs to stick it between..


----------



## info4tim

Mike_C;1966656 said:


> Yeah, that's not happening


Yeah your rite! 40's n rain Sun n Mon!


----------



## Mike_C

info4tim;1966701 said:


> Yeah your rite! 40's n rain Sun n Mon!


Sounds like a shore weekend. Looks like potential for some snow next Tuesday, I doubt we're done with it for the season, but this week gap is much needed


----------



## lilsteve08

No Gap is ever good in snow removal, (unless you broke all you equipment) LOL


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C;1967168 said:


> Sounds like a shore weekend. Looks like potential for some snow next Tuesday, I doubt we're done with it for the season, but this week gap is much needed


I doubt it too. EPAWA long range outlook says several storm chances through march with wintry impacts. It is nice to have a week off, finally some solid time to work on the house.


----------



## mkwl

Agreed- supposed to go upstate again this weekend… REALLY REALLY hoping I can without the threat of another weekend storm! 

Looks like maybe something Sunday-Monday early then again Tuesday…. looks like we're getting into warmer temps though…


----------



## djt1029

I'm all for the break, going away this weekend and can finally get some stuff done today & tomorrow. Next week looks like a couple chances at a snow/rain mix so maybe we can get a couple saltings in


----------



## lilsteve08

Just getting paid is the problem, businesses are still trying to recover from last year's big snowplow bill, but as long as I know I've earned it I will just have to wait and be patient.


----------



## info4tim

[QUOlilsteve08;1968021]Just getting paid is the problem, businesses are still trying to recover from last year's big snowplow bill, but as long as I know I've earned it I will just have to wait and be patient.[/QUOTE]

Note: Little know fact for you. If they don't pay, get them for "Theft of Services" this is a criminal offense. Have your lawyer send em that letter! They'll pay.


----------



## Mike_C

lilsteve08;1968021 said:


> Just getting paid is the problem, businesses are still trying to recover from last year's big snowplow bill, *but as long as I know I've earned it I will just have to wait and be patient*.


Sounds like you never worked under a national


----------



## info4tim

Mike_C;1968182 said:


> Sounds like you never worked under a national


Still can unleash the Theft of Services law on em!


----------



## Mike_C

info4tim;1968201 said:


> Still can unleash the Theft of Services law on em!


If you want to pay your lawyer to travel to their headquarters you can


----------



## info4tim

Mike_C;1968216 said:


> If you want to pay your lawyer to travel to their headquarters you can


Hire a local one! They'll see you mean business with a local lawyer in their town. It works. Have him send the Letter


----------



## Mike_C

Not to get this whole thread off track, but take it from someone who's been there, done that, multiple times. That's not how it works with a national, read one of their contracts (which are like books) and you'll understand.


----------



## V_Scapes

I wouldnt mind a few more snows myself but a weekend off will be nice. next weeks looks to be messy. just hoping monday and tuesday arent anything crazy, me and some friends got free tickets to jerry springer in CT lol.


----------



## lilsteve08

That might have been it for snow guys, especially since I restocked my bagged salt


----------



## J.Ricci

We'll probably get another storm at some point, I just ordered my new truck today to replace the one that was totaled and it's going to take about a month to get in, got home afterwards, and went to go pick up another pallet of rock salt and my F550 started acting up and by the time I got it to the shop the trans was pretty much shot...So now I'm down from 3 trucks to 1


----------



## mkwl

J.Ricci;1969512 said:


> We'll probably get another storm at some point, I just ordered my new truck today to replace the one that was totaled and it's going to take about a month to get in, got home afterwards, and went to go pick up another pallet of rock salt and my F550 started acting up and by the time I got it to the shop the trans was pretty much shot...So now I'm down from 3 trucks to 1


[email protected] that's no good- sorry to hear that! Trans shot in a 2009 truck already? Yikes


----------



## V_Scapes

Could just be something stupid like a trans solenoid. 

Just picked up a new truck yesterday too.


----------



## J.Ricci

mkwl;1969526 said:


> [email protected] that's no good- sorry to hear that! Trans shot in a 2009 truck already? Yikes


Only has around 55k on it to..Sandy killed that truck, working it 7 days a week for months moving sand, trash, demo and everything else under the sun. Ever since then it's had more issues than any '09 should have. It was undersized for what I was using it for but it got the job done, now I'm paying the price for it.



V_Scapes;1969956 said:


> Could just be something stupid like a trans solenoid.
> 
> Just picked up a new truck yesterday too.


Congrats on the new truck, hope you have better luck than I've been having. I'm hoping its something minor like that but I just have a bad feeling. If the trans is shot I'll probably just sell it with the cans I have for it, should be able to get enough to replace it with a lightly used regular dump. Then I can stop renting yard space for 6 cans and arguing with people that the price they were quoted on a rental is "water level" to the top of the bin.


----------



## H&NServices

Well sunday looks to be a sloppy mess for most of us.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci;1969992 said:


> Only has around 55k on it to..Sandy killed that truck, working it 7 days a week for months moving sand, trash, demo and everything else under the sun. Ever since then it's had more issues than any '09 should have. It was undersized for what I was using it for but it got the job done, now I'm paying the price for it.
> 
> Congrats on the new truck, hope you have better luck than I've been having. I'm hoping its something minor like that but I just have a bad feeling. If the trans is shot I'll probably just sell it with the cans I have for it, should be able to get enough to replace it with a lightly used regular dump. Then I can stop renting yard space for 6 cans and arguing with people that the price they were quoted on a rental is "water level" to the top of the bin.


Oh wow didnt think of that. i bet a hook lift like that was worth its weight in gold.

Fortunately i dont think well see much rain or mixing up north. kinda nice that this storm is hitting later on a sunday.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1971622 said:


> Oh wow didnt think of that. i bet a hook lift like that was worth its weight in gold.
> 
> Fortunately i dont think well see much rain or mixing up north. kinda nice that this storm is hitting later on a sunday.


Hoping for exactly what we got last Sunday- if it's done by 1am that would be ideal- get things done before the morning commute


----------



## cowbay

V_Scapes;1969956 said:


> Could just be something stupid like a trans solenoid.
> 
> Just picked up a new truck yesterday too.


exactly or the ohter issues I have seen on some other super dutys is there is a wiring harness issue where there is a short. Usuaully I see that on trucks that have been worked on prior.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Went from heavy snow to mix, back to snow, to all rain currently.


----------



## H&NServices

Steady snow up here still


----------



## djt1029

Just got home..snowing steady, coating so far


----------



## lilsteve08

At least an inch or more in Haledon/North Haledon


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing steadily here.


----------



## H&NServices

Good 1.5 to 2" here in rockaway


----------



## mkwl

Good inch down so far and snowing hard- hoping it stays all snow and is done by 1-2AM Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Steady snow here and we have close to 2" already, wouldnt be surprised if we see every bit of 6". Also hoping it ends by midnight so we can work overnight.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I just scrapped up about an inch of snow/slush from my driveway. Been sleet/rain last 3-4 hours I'd say. Mostly rain the last one or two.
Western Monmouth county.


----------



## sota

3" of fluffy. just started to sleet very lightly right now.


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow now but waiting to see what that band of snow in central PA does. prolly wont be long until we head out.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I somewhat surprisingly got called out last night. Pushed around a mix of snow/slush/ice. Put me over 70 hours so far for 2015.


----------



## djt1029

Not a bad storm, went out around 10 got back at 5...4 - 5" of lighter than expected snow...chance at a salt run tomorrow apparently


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like a mixed bag of sh*t over the next couple of days...I would say it's the last hurrah but I don't think it is


----------



## V_Scapes

Tonight is going to suck big time. we just had some heavy snow now its sleet. apparently changing to rain sooner than expected with mid 40s tomorrow. kinda hoping it gets washed away so we dont have to work in the rain. 

Hearing 4-8" wednesday into thursday.


----------



## sota

yea, it's pretty nasty out there. of course the bigger problem is the people that think 2mph is too fast to be going. nut up or park it.


----------



## djt1029

Finished the commercials, going to see how the houses look in the morning, the rain started melting everything down already


----------



## sota

the county "people" were busy plowing the streets up last night. sounded like they got all the way to china in some places. some roads have slush on them still. some look very wet. I'm expecting the local news to be littered with reports of wrecks. This is gone to be one of those days that body shops actually hate... TOO MUCH WORK coming in!


----------



## V_Scapes

Got a full fun through everything but it was a heavy mess.


----------



## J.Ricci

Accuweather shows 6-10" here, all stopping between 6-7PM tomorrow night. At least that gives us all night to wrap everything up, and it's not a weekend for once which is nice


----------



## V_Scapes

Saw that, central NJ might get hammered. they downgraded northern sections a little.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Looking fwd to not having to work on a weekend and actually have a beer on the weekend! Hopefully last storm and then melts off so we can get started landscaping. At this rate won't be doing pre-emerge until Memorial Day with the snow pack and how soaked and mushy ground will be


----------



## sota

I think I'm going to need a driveway guy in the spring.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Where's the snow?
Weren't we expecting 4" +/- by now? 
Rain/mix still here.


----------



## djt1029

Snowing here but only just starting to stick on colder surfaces


----------



## sota

changed from rain to snow about 5am here.
this is some sticky wet snow too I can tell.


----------



## mkwl

We have about 2.5" here now and snowing hard since 5AM- NOAA now saying 3-5" - I believe it, keeps snowing like this we will easily have 5-7" by tonight. Hoping it's all wrapping up by around 4-5PM… would be nice to be sleeping before 5AM tonight….

Looks like this "may" be the last hurrah, at least for the next week or so- temps in 40's and near 50 next week… honestly would be fine with this being the last storm of the season…. no room on my accounts to put the snow, guys are exhausted, and I need the ground to thaw out so we can be doing landscaping before June….


----------



## V_Scapes

Shade Tree NJ;1974972 said:


> Looking fwd to not having to work on a weekend and actually have a beer on the weekend! Hopefully last storm and then melts off so we can get started landscaping. At this rate won't be doing pre-emerge until Memorial Day with the snow pack and how soaked and mushy ground will be


Looks to be another late start again this year. I dont even have contracts out yet! And most of my customers have mountains in their driveways.

Been a steady snow here for a few hours, prolly have 2" already. my school and daycare is closed so we arent feeling any rush. Hoping that it shuts off mid afternoon so we can get some work done in daylight.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes;1975522 said:


> Looks to be another late start again this year. I dont even have contracts out yet! And most of my customers have mountains in their driveways.


Same here, I haven't sent anything out yet...after this storm I plan on enjoying the weekend and then spending all day Monday in the office, and all day Tuesday tracking down a new truck so I'm only slightly behind the eight ball...then leaving for Massachusetts Friday (I think we're the only people from NJ traveling towards even more snow instead of going to Florida or something) and won't be back until the 20th so watch out for a surprise storm in that time frame


----------



## spitfire3416

*Wait till the morning?*

I just started snow removal for some of my residential clients this year. I've only been doing 5 of them with my snow blower. They're always ok with me waiting till the next day to clear it if the snow goes late the day before. But with this amount of snow we're getting plus the drop in temp should I go out tonight seeing as it won't be stopping until 8pm. I'm afraid it'll freeze by the morning and I'll have a hard time clearing it..


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci;1975559 said:


> Same here, I haven't sent anything out yet...after this storm I plan on enjoying the weekend and then spending all day Monday in the office, and all day Tuesday tracking down a new truck so I'm only slightly behind the eight ball...then leaving for Massachusetts Friday (I think we're the only people from NJ traveling towards even more snow instead of going to Florida or something) and won't be back until the 20th so watch out for a surprise storm in that time frame


I guess the trans is toast on the 550?

What the scat is going on here? radar is lit up like a xmas tree but its not even snowing here, im ready to start pounding the pavement:redbounce


----------



## V_Scapes

spitfire3416;1975581 said:


> I just started snow removal for some of my residential clients this year. I've only been doing 5 of them with my snow blower. They're always ok with me waiting till the next day to clear it if the snow goes late the day before. But with this amount of snow we're getting plus the drop in temp should I go out tonight seeing as it won't be stopping until 8pm. I'm afraid it'll freeze by the morning and I'll have a hard time clearing it..


the sooner the better


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1975584 said:


> the sooner the better


Yup- soon as it's done snowing we will head out- even then some won't be done for 5-6 hours after we start….


----------



## H&NServices

Been snowing like crazy here since about 5am.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1975583 said:


> What the scat is going on here? radar is lit up like a xmas tree but its not even snowing here, im ready to start pounding the pavement:redbounce


Wondering the same thing....it was down to light snow a little while ago now it's not doing a damn thing but the radar shows it still snowing over us. Think I'm going to hold off a bit and head out around 330/4


----------



## sota

well that was fun. not only did I push snow but I pulled a car up a hill to clear my road in front of my house. idiotic people driving around on tires not even remotely appropriate for even the slightest of snowfalls.


----------



## motormouse172

Ended up with 7"-8". Need the warm weather and grass to grow asap now.


----------



## V_Scapes

3rd full run through everything in a week. Used a good amount of salt too yesterday since it was so cold. i wouldnt mind another storm just like that.


----------



## J.Ricci

Didn't get the 8-12" they were saying in advance or the storm which I was ecstatic about, but it was a good storm hit everywhere and nothing new broke. Got the guys cleaning up my yard and my house today with the machine and I hope I don't see them again for at least a week



V_Scapes;1975583 said:


> I guess the trans is toast on the 550?


Yeah, down 2 trucks in less than a month, trying to knock out 3 routes with 1 truck and one ****** borrowed SUV with a plow wasn't fun


----------



## Mike_C

It was a good storm, hit everywhere and burned off a good amount of salt so I won't have too much to store in the off season if this was the last one (which I doubt). Happy to seemingly be in the clear for the next week or so. Heading down the shore for the weekend with the wife and kids shortly, dont think I've ever been to the St Patricks day parade in Seaside when theres still snow on the ground


----------



## crazyboy

Mike_C;1976592 said:


> It was a good storm, hit everywhere and burned off a good amount of salt so I won't have too much to store in the off season if this was the last one (which I doubt). Happy to seemingly be in the clear for the next week or so. Heading down the shore for the weekend with the wife and kids shortly, dont think I've ever been to the St Patricks day parade in Seaside when theres still snow on the ground


Should be wonderful Thumbs Up


----------



## kawasaki guy

Mike_C;1976592 said:


> It was a good storm, hit everywhere and burned off a good amount of salt so I won't have too much to store in the off season if this was the last one (which I doubt). Happy to seemingly be in the clear for the next week or so. Heading down the shore for the weekend with the wife and kids shortly, dont think I've ever been to the St Patricks day parade in Seaside when theres still snow on the ground


Over here in Ocean City, we got 3-4". Hoping this is the last event of the winter. About ready to start landscaping.


----------



## V_Scapes

One of the guys on the Southern NE thread posted this


----------



## djt1029

Wouldn't mind another push after a little break...could buy me some more time to get everything ready for spring. With 2 feet of snow pack on the ground I have no will to start working on the equipment anytime soon


----------



## iceyman

Fun storm. Def used a good amount of salt and got solid hours in. While ready for spring im always ready for a snowstorm


----------



## lilsteve08

I hope we get more snow,but before we get more it looks like some major much needed melting for this week, up to 55 degrees


----------



## H&NServices

Hoping for a couple more. Just picked up a new blade so who knows now


----------



## 90plow

H and n where are you located? Do you have a grey dodge 4500 and do tree service? I'm in Roxbury Randolph area.


----------



## H&NServices

No sir. White dodge 2500. I'm in rockaway. I only do snow though


----------



## 90plow

Oh alright there's a tree company with grey trucks called hn services. They park the dodge all winter at a strip mall in Dover on rt 10.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029;1977109 said:


> Wouldn't mind another push after a little break...could buy me some more time to get everything ready for spring. With 2 feet of snow pack on the ground I have no will to start working on the equipment anytime soon


Same here. Im just getting to my contracts today. I wish it would snow all year, i have too much fun in the winter.


----------



## iceyman

Beautiful out there today


----------



## Randall Ave

I think seasons done.


----------



## J.Ricci

First day of great weather and I spent it in the office, caught up on snow billing, got the maintenance contracts out and got the office reorganized, tomorrow I have to track down a truck


----------



## V_Scapes

EPAWA saying after this weeks warm up were going to cool down again, late season snow is not out of the question.


----------



## djt1029

I think we'll still get one more snow this year,moved some snow around yesterday, washed the trucks today. We're finally getting some melting, 60 degrees tomorrow, I'll be fishing


----------



## J.Ricci

Got a new truck ready to get set up while I'm on vacation next week, sold the old one earlier today...now that I'm semi-ready for it to snow again we should be in the clear for the winter. I'm hearing this week is just a tease and that it'll be cold to end the month


----------



## Mike_C

Had a few guys at the yard washing the trucks today, got rid of the winter rental loader so now it should snow for sure. Tomorrow they'll wash the rest and starting next week I'll try to get my main guys a few days a week of work getting things ready and with some busy work until we can really get out there. Not ready to say winter's over though


----------



## djt1029

Going to start getting parts for the equipment tomorrow so I can start getting a couple things together little by little over the next few weeks. I know once I put all the snow stuff in the back of the garage it'll snow again


----------



## mkwl

We'll see what happens- I could see how we end up with 1-2 more events if it gets cold enough next week and the week after…. I'm leaving the plows on two of the trucks for a couple more weeks just to be safe… by April 1st I'm hoping for 50's during the day, and DRY!


----------



## V_Scapes

Finally getting the contracts finished today and still have plenty to do before we start which i dont see us doing till April at this rate, we still have huge piles here and the ground will be a muddy mess. Hoping to move into my house within the next week.


----------



## sota

heading over to the shop tomorrow. discovered today one of the trip springs (which are rubber dog bones) is partially torn. looks like a defect in molding as there's a big chunk of super hard rubber embedded in the shape. also bent the bar the dog bones attach to. the blade only folded once when I was trying to clear some ice... wasn't really moving either as I was in 1st and 4LO. we'll see what they say.


----------



## V_Scapes

Been seeing this flip flop in and out of the forecast.


----------



## iceyman

Yep next weekend


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1981348 said:


> Been seeing this flip flop in and out of the forecast.


Even if it does snow… supposed to be between 44* and 50* for highs Saturday and Sunday… doubt we're going to be plowing…. with those kind of temps and sun angle being what it is right now it'll burn off on its own unless we see >3-4"…

I'd be fine with that one bypassing us or just being rain… want to take all the snow stuff off the trucks and get into spring mode- we're already going to be 2-3 weeks behind as it is now without any more snow….


----------



## djt1029

We'll see how it plays out, after the snow we had in October 2011 when it was in the 60s the day before and 40's/50s right after it nothing will really surprise me. I remember getting all the snow gear ready to go all night the night before the storm, don't want to do that again so I'll wait until after this threat is past before switching any trucks fully into summer mode. It's going to take a while for the snow piles to disappear anyway and an April 1st start might be a little ambitious as it is, might as well get another billable storm in


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029;1981457 said:


> We'll see how it plays out, after the snow we had in October 2011 when it was in the 60s the day before and 40's/50s right after it nothing will really surprise me. I remember getting all the snow gear ready to go all night the night before the storm, don't want to do that again so I'll wait until after this threat is past before switching any trucks fully into summer mode. It's going to take a while for the snow piles to disappear anyway and an April 1st start might be a little ambitious as it is, might as well get another billable storm in


I was thinking the same. Even with the warm temps and rain we had the snow is very stubborn to melt.


----------



## J.Ricci

I'm in Massachusetts for the week with the wife on a ski trip, yesterday afternoon/night was the first time in a very long time I could just watch the snow fall with no stress. Coming home Friday honestly would not mind getting another push in either, I just don't expect it


----------



## V_Scapes

Ch 7 just said rain/snow showers for friday with light accumulations possible. i wouldnt mind doing the commercials again but i dont think my resis would be happy if i plowed again.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1981879 said:


> Ch 7 just said rain/snow showers for friday with light accumulations possible. i wouldnt mind doing the commercials again but i dont think my resis would be happy if i plowed again.


Yeah remains to be seen….. I'd have a hard time justifying plowing residentials with temps near 50* on Saturday…


----------



## J.Ricci

Most recent forecast I saw for back home shows us just getting rain along the shore, need all next week to get things ready to go anyway so it would be nice to be able to bill something to cover paying the guys for the week to paint the trailers, service equipment and get the trucks ready to roll. Shooting for April 1 for spring work


----------



## V_Scapes

Slowly getting things ready too, chipping away at it day by day. 

I could see it getting messy here friday if it gets cold enough. Heard that elevations over 700ft could see accumulation.


----------



## djt1029

I got almost all the equipment serviced, have a couple things I'm bringing in tomorrow that I couldn't get running right. Getting there little by little, not rushing anything since I don't think we'll be able to start spring work until the Monday after Easter unfortunately, piles are really stubborn even with the good melting weather we've had


----------



## mkwl

All the weather guessers seem to be coming into agreement that we'll see some snow Friday-Friday late night here… seeing anywhere from 1-2" to 4-8" depending on who you believe :roll eyes: 

I guess I'll leave the plows on the other two trucks and keep an eye on this thing to see if I have to put my plow on my DD for one more storm 

Then… WE NEED SPRING!


----------



## V_Scapes

Havent seen anything in the 4-8 range, maybe way northern counties. accuweather says 1-3 for here. might be going to pick up my last pallet of rock salt tomorrow since its going to get cold friday night.


----------



## V_Scapes




----------



## djt1029

I don't have enough salt to get through a full storm, just going to salt light and let the Saturday weather handle the rest before it cools down Sunday again


----------



## mkwl

I don't think we're going to salt residentials- it's going to be near 50* Saturday… and only dropping down to around 30* Friday night… people are going to be pi$$ed off if we plow and salt… and it's gone by Saturday afternoon


----------



## J.Ricci

Heading home tomorrow, a day early just in case. Unless we get more than 2" I'll skip all the houses and just do commercial. Would rather be home to make the call though than depend on my guys...the works no problem for them, using their heads is where they have problems. Monday morning we'll start getting everything ready to roll


----------



## mkwl

Looks like this storm is going to be colder than originally thought- saying highs around 34 here tomorrow, lows around 26 tomorrow night…. with 4-6" of accumulation- sure to be heavy stuff… but if we get anywhere over 3" we'll plow everything- that's not going to be completely gone by Saturday night when it will refreeze….

One more time guys- stay safe! Thumbs Up


----------



## djt1029

Just have to put the plow on my personal truck later and I'll be ready to go. TWC says 3-5" I don't think we'll get more than 2" on pavement but we'll see how it plays out


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci;1983195 said:


> Heading home tomorrow, a day early just in case. *Unless we get more than 2" I'll skip all the houses and just do commercial.* Would rather be home to make the call though than depend on my guys...the works no problem for them, using their heads is where they have problems. Monday morning we'll start getting everything ready to roll


I was thinking the same. would be good to get another push in.


----------



## djt1029

Same here, anything less than 2" will burn right off by itself on the residentials. I have a feeling it's going to go one of two ways either we just have wet pavement with a few inches on grass, or we get 6" of wet heavy snow everywhere.


----------



## V_Scapes

2-4 for most, possibly 4-6 for more south western areas. got everything ready to go.


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1983659 said:


> Same here, anything less than 2" will burn right off by itself on the residentials. I have a feeling it's going to go one of two ways either we just have wet pavement with a few inches on grass, or we get 6" of wet heavy snow everywhere.


My thoughts exactly… I have a feeling it's going to be 6" of wet heavy everywhere…. oh well better to make some $ I guess than sitting around doing nothing… Thumbs Up


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1983661 said:


> 2-4 for most, possibly 4-6 for more south western areas. got everything ready to go.


NOAA"s got us in the 4-6" band but we'll see… 3" would be fine by me… plows are back on the trucks… looks like a 9P-6A shift tomorrow night for this one… fine by me rather work overnight Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Not even a flake here yet and the back edge of the storm is through western PA. The nice thing is that it stays light out until 7. had someone call me yesterday to tell me dont worry about the driveway.


----------



## djt1029

Snowing light here, going to take a really long time to stick though. Already had a few calls to skip driveways, I have landscape people to call back but I'll hold off until Monday just going to take it easy today, don't want to think about landscape work when it's snowing


----------



## iceyman

Yea most resis wont get done . Just nee those heavy bands to come in so roads get coated later


----------



## mkwl

Just starting to stick to the roads here… we'll see what happens…. had a couple call to say skip this one… if we get less than 2" on pavement I think we'll skip most of the resis, more than that- may not all melt off on its own tomorrow so we'll plow...


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like I came home early for no reason


----------



## V_Scapes

Aint that the truth.

started really coming down hard about 3hrs ago and my lots are just starting to get alittle patchy. looks like we only have about another 2 hours of snow left, once its done ill go check everything for salt. wouldnt mind using some since i got a new pallet yesterday.


----------



## AG09

What a bust. At least I was able to pre salt. Now maybe just a salting tonight or in the morning. I def would of loved another plowable event as long as it melted fast.


----------



## mkwl

AG09;1984318 said:


> What a bust. At least I was able to pre salt. Now maybe just a salting tonight or in the morning. I def would of loved another plowable event as long as it melted fast.


Yup- we have almost 2" in places on pavement… but other areas are still just wet so no plowing for us- people would be pissed if we plowed and it all burned off tomorrow with warm temps and sun…. hopefully this is the last of it!


----------



## snowpushers

4"-5" of heavy wet snow here, Mercer-south somerset.All commercials and about half of rest. drives.


----------



## djt1029

Just going to scape down the commercials when this is done and call it a day, if it's done soon I won't even have to cancel my plans for the night


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

working on 4-5" here on the coast. Heavy wet (good snowman making) slop...


----------



## Snow Commandor

V_Scapes;1980041 said:


> Finally getting the contracts finished today and still have plenty to do before we start which i dont see us doing till April at this rate, we still have huge piles here and the ground will be a muddy mess. Hoping to move into my house within the next week.


@ this rate we won't be starting clean-ups till May! @ least we have plenty of extra time to prep the equipment before we start up.


----------



## J.Ricci

Got a nice quick push in, hopefully it's the last of the season. Spring work starts 2 weeks from Monday, this will be the latest I've ever started but it's going to take some time for this to melt off and the ground dry out especially if we get a lot of rain


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci;1984549 said:


> Got a nice quick push in, hopefully it's the last of the season. Spring work starts 2 weeks from Monday, this will be the latest I've ever started but it's going to take some time for this to melt off and the ground dry out especially if we get a lot of rain


We're looking at around the same time, April 1st just isn't likely to happen this year. We'll have one month to knock out 300+ cleanups, maintenance crews are going to be working some long days thats for sure


----------



## V_Scapes

Didnt get to do much, just heavily salted the commercials and it all melted nicely, and just plowed a handful of driveways for my picky customers. 

I dont see us working for another 2 weeks either, we still have some pretty good piles laying around.


----------



## djt1029

Just did commercials the other night. Same as everyone else, planning on starting work 2 weeks from tomorrow. I only have about a day and a half of work to get done before we get started, mostly office stuff but I'll just do a little every day this week since there's no rush...might as well take advantage of the downtime. Just hope it stays dry from April 6th at least into May


----------



## Snow Commandor

djt1029;1985392 said:


> Just did commercials the other night. Same as everyone else, planning on starting work 2 weeks from tomorrow. I only have about a day and a half of work to get done before we get started, mostly office stuff but I'll just do a little every day this week since there's no rush...might as well take advantage of the downtime. Just hope it stays dry from April 6th at least into May


Same here. just salted all the commercials the other night. hope things stay dry so we can start up in another week or 2. this will be the week I finally get all the equipment ready!


----------



## iceyman

Plowed everything for what i think isnt the last time but sure hope it is


----------



## V_Scapes

Accuweather still has rain/snow showers in the forecast.


----------



## mkwl

I think we're done guys… temps in 50's and low 60's by the end of next week… even if it did snow it would be like this last one- snow overnight and it's gone by the next afternoon…. at least I hope… time for SPRING!


----------



## djt1029

Also think we're done with accumulating snows, wouldn't be surprised to have a round of flurries/snow showers roll through at some point but can't see getting anything else significant. Sun was out today but it was too cold for anything to melt, hopefully by this weekend the snows gone, then next week everything can dry out and we can start the following Monday.


----------



## V_Scapes

2" of rain tomorrow then temps drop back down again.


----------



## J.Ricci

Got all the equipment serviced on Monday and yesterday, moving the last of my stuff from my yard to my house today since I don't have any need for it without all the dumpsters. We'll see how the wife feels about a couple pallets of left over pavers on the back patio until I have good enough weather to extend my driveway behind the garage


----------



## PALS Landscapin

Calling for snow on Sat and i also seen possible Nor Easter for Easter.


----------



## V_Scapes

I saw that too in the southern NE thread...wasnt going to say anything unless someone else did lol....


----------



## Randall Ave

April fools joke I hope.


----------



## PALS Landscapin

No its actually not. They say its something to watch for. Is it gonna happen not sure so don't get on me. Im over this winter my guys are already out working. I don't post much on here but I have a decent size company in central N.J.


----------



## mkwl

I'm not seeing anything more than 30% chsnce of rain and snow for this sat- where are you guys seeing substantial snow for this weekend? As for an Easter nor'easter... I really hope not the already very late start to this soring is killing me...


----------



## iceyman

This pattern doesnt want to give up winter unfortunatly .


----------



## V_Scapes

Still a ways out. but if we did get that much snow it would be detrimental to our season.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes;1987884 said:


> Still a ways out. but if we did get that much snow it would be detrimental to our season.


Why would it be detrimental? If we got 6 inches it would melt in 2 days and you cold get back out there for cleanups. Personally I would like it because I can make more plowing in 6-8 hours than I can doing cleanups for the day.


----------



## djt1029

AG09;1987926 said:


> Why would it be detrimental? If we got 6 inches it would melt in 2 days and you cold get back out there for cleanups. Personally I would like it because I can make more plowing in 6-8 hours than I can doing cleanups for the day.


We still have patches of snow here along with a bunch of piles, need another week just for them to melt down, if we get more on top of that I just don't see us being out 2 days after it to get cleanups started, I would expect it to be more like a week. I can deal with starting my cleanups on April 6th, it's not ideal but its manageable...but April 13th would be a nightmare


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1987788 said:


> I'm not seeing anything more than 30% chsnce of rain and snow for this sat- where are you guys seeing substantial snow for this weekend? As for an Easter nor'easter... I really hope not the already very late start to this soring is killing me...


I don't expect anything this weekend, although I will be in AC until Monday...so I guess that would follow in line with the rest of the winter, but the Easter storm I wouldn't count out, hope that one's a bust but nothing would surprise me with this pattern


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029;1987933 said:


> I don't expect anything this weekend, although I will be in AC until Monday...so I guess that would follow in line with the rest of the winter, but the Easter storm I wouldn't count out, hope that one's a bust but nothing would surprise me with this pattern


I'm almost expecting Easter weekend to bring us some snow, almost every other storm came in on a weekend all winter why should we not expect it to mess up a holiday weekend also?  Leave a donation for me in AC


----------



## mkwl

Contracts are up for us April 1st….so even if we do get snow on or right before Easter not sure we would even be doing anything with it….


----------



## AG09

mkwl;1988145 said:


> Contracts are up for us April 1st….so even if we do get snow on or right before Easter not sure we would even be doing anything with it….


Mine go to April 15th just in case a freak storm happens. I also started making go into effect at the end of October.


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1988145 said:


> Contracts are up for us April 1st….so even if we do get snow on or right before Easter not sure we would even be doing anything with it….


So if we got 8" of snow you'd just leave your customers hanging? I think my commercial contracts are from oct 15 to april 15.

Tonight into Sat


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1988291 said:


> So if we got 8" of snow you'd just leave your customers hanging? I think my commercial contracts are from oct 15 to april 15.
> 
> Tonight into Sat


After the number of complaints I got from people after this last storm- maybe…. I actually had people on seasonal contracts who already paid for the whole season complain because the snow was supposed to melt and they didn't want their driveways scratched up any more than necessary….

If we got 8" and it was going to be followed by cold weather, that would be another story- but I still would need to get an email with a "go ahead and plow" since it's outside the contract parameters… I've gotten burned this year by "over servicing" clients- no more of that… if it's not in the contract we're not doing it without written approval and change orders… period.

When you have a contract or two turn sour because you didn't follow the contract to a tee and over-serviced clients, you'll see what I mean… people $uc*….


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1988291 said:


> So if we got 8" of snow you'd just leave your customers hanging? I think my commercial contracts are from oct 15 to april 15.
> 
> Tonight into Sat


Just out of curiosity where is this map from? Weather.com showing no snow tomorrow at all, NOAA has a 30% chance, and Accuweather is saying a few snow showers with little to no accumulation….

This map is showing 1-2" for my area…


----------



## AG09

mkwl;1988318 said:


> After the number of complaints I got from people after this last storm- maybe…. I actually had people on seasonal contracts who already paid for the whole season complain because the snow was supposed to melt and they didn't want their driveways scratched up any more than necessary….
> 
> If we got 8" and it was going to be followed by cold weather, that would be another story- but I still would need to get an email with a "go ahead and plow" since it's outside the contract parameters… I've gotten burned this year by "over servicing" clients- no more of that… if it's not in the contract we're not doing it without written approval and change orders… period.
> 
> When you have a contract or two turn sour because you didn't follow the contract to a tee and over-serviced clients, you'll see what I mean… people $uc*….


It just comes down to you can never win. You are damned if you do and damned if you dont.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes;1988291 said:


> So if we got 8" of snow you'd just leave your customers hanging? I think my commercial contracts are from *oct 15 to april 15 *


Same as mine, snow in early April isn't unheard of in NJ. We're getting some light rain here today and they say some snow showers tonight, we'll see what next weekend brings. I have a couple of my guys coming in on Monday to extend my driveway, that'll be a muddy mess after the winter we've had


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1988327 said:


> Just out of curiosity where is this map from? Weather.com showing no snow tomorrow at all, NOAA has a 30% chance, and Accuweather is saying a few snow showers with little to no accumulation….
> 
> This map is showing 1-2" for my area…


Pulled it from the Southern NE thread. Accuweather says coating to an inch. going to be cold tonight, down to around 26 for my area, real feel 18.


----------



## H&NServices

Well guys I think we're officially done.


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow possible tonight, higher elevations could see accumulation once it gets cold. Were looking to start cleanups monday.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1989858 said:


> Light snow possible tonight, higher elevations could see accumulation once it gets cold. Were looking to start cleanups monday.


Was snowing on and off this afternoon here- figures first day back to work for the landscaping season and it snows… :roll eyes:

I think we're done as far as accumulating snow goes- most guys have their plows in storage right now, myself included…. on to bigger (and less stressful, in theory) and better things! Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_C

Started cleanups yesterday and Monday I should have deposits on the first 3 construction jobs of the season. The next month or two should be an absolute sh*t show as usual


----------



## mkwl

Mike_C;1989963 said:


> Started cleanups yesterday and Monday I should have deposits on the first 3 construction jobs of the season. The next month or two should be an absolute sh*t show as usual


Glad I don't have to mess with the maintenance side of the business any more- all design-build now and loving it! Thumbs Up Nothing better than a nice, busy, late spring


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C;1989963 said:


> Started cleanups yesterday and Monday I should have deposits on the first 3 construction jobs of the season. The next month or two should be an absolute sh*t show as usual


Thats for sure.

Anyone see the forecast for next week? rain from tuesday thru saturday. :crying:


----------



## LAB INC

*Spring*

I think it's over guys !! Had a little bit on snow hear on the cold areas yesterday. I am ready for the spring. This season turned out pretty good I cant complain. Everything is been washed and stored inside to next year ! I will see you guys in the fall. Have a great successful and safe season !!! Let's hope for a good one next year !!!


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC;1990447 said:


> I think it's over guys !! Had a little bit on snow hear on the cold areas yesterday. I am ready for the spring. This season turned out pretty good I cant complain. Everything is been washed and stored inside to next year ! I will see you guys in the fall. Have a great successful and safe season !!! Let's hope for a good one next year !!!


Where you been all winter?


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1990686 said:


> Where you been all winter?


I think he only comes around to complain when there's no snow, weren't many chances to do that this year


----------



## J.Ricci

We got started on a few smaller landscape jobs done over the last few days, had the guys clean up and mulch my place today so it looks good for the holiday and sent them home, Monday morning cleanups start. Fall will be here before we know it


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci;1991251 said:


> We got started on a few smaller landscape jobs done over the last few days, had the guys clean up and mulch my place today so it looks good for the holiday and sent them home, Monday morning cleanups start. *Fall will be here before we know it*


Always seems to be the way.Were starting monday also, its going to be an insane spring.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes;1990686 said:


> Where you been all winter?


I know right, usually I'm on here complaining last two seasons have been pretty good. You guys have not had to hear be *****. I am glad we had a good year. I guess we will have to see what we are going to get next year. With all the work I had I did not had much time to get on hear. I do come on to read posts but never get a chance to add anything. I feel like some of the guys who have been on hear long don't come around any more. Good luck again guys this year.


----------

